# Kondogbia al Milan: è praticamente fatta. Si attende l'annuncio.



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.

Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-montecarlo-cena-con-kondogbia-18-giugno-2015-a-vt29217-110.html


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



boh non so ragazzi..ci spero con tutto il cuore ma mi sa che non ci sono vere news da un paio di ore..speriamo


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2015)




----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...


mah


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Voglio fidarmi, perché dovrebbero sbilanciarsi più di tanto se non fosse ormai certo il suo arrivo?


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

esplodo se succede ma ci vado ancora cauto


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

La Gazzetta ha anche aggiunto, nell'articolo riguardante la trattativa: *...con Galliani pronto a raggiungere la città del Principato.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



*Suma sull'Inter: "Tranquilli, sappiamo tutto..."*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...


È curioso che il derby si sia acceso nelle ultime due ore dopo giorni e giorni di trattative. Ed è altrettanto strano che solo Sky abbia soffiato su questo presunto rilancio. Ormai conosco Galliani troppo bene per non farmi delle idee scontate sull'argomento...


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta ha anche aggiunto, nell'articolo riguardante la trattativa: *...con Galliani pronto a raggiungere la città del Principato.*



eh allora confermo che e' la notizia rilasciata in mattinata rimandata pochi minuti fa..ma e' la stessa identica..poi boh


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



Dai dai dai! Fatemi partire tranquillo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



Non sto capendo più niente.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "Tranquilli, sappiamo tutto..."*


Non so più a cosa pensare sinceramente!! Vorrei solo che questa trattativa si chiudesse in fretta!!


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



hanno riciclato la notizia.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

ma poi questi dell'inter in pratica hanno piu' budget di noi di colpo? quel rosicone di mancini mamma mia


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno riciclato la notizia.



eh l'ho detto prima...potevanmo continuare nell'altro topic ancora fino a quando non abbiamo certezze piu' concrete


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Voglio fidarmi, perché dovrebbero sbilanciarsi più di tanto se non fosse ormai certo il suo arrivo?



Non voglio metterti "paura"ma pure stamattina Pedullà e Di Marzio davano quasi tutto per fatto e poi guarda cosa è successo


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno riciclato la notizia.



Ma dove hanno riciclato? L'hanno ritoccata e rimessa in primo piano.


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Io l'unica cosa che ho paura sono le quote. Perchè l'inter è data in vantaggio a 1.50 e noi 2.50???


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "Tranquilli, sappiamo tutto..."*



Boh non sto capendo più niente,lanciano il "sasso" e poi ci lasciano li uff, a me sinceramente darebbe più fastidio che va all'Inter se andasse da altre parti si mi darebbe fastidio ma molto di meno.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho paura sono le quote. Perchè l'inter è data in vantaggio a 1.50 e noi 2.50???



Perchè i bookmakers non contano nulla. Quando quotano una squadra a 1.50 allora automaticamente vince? Non avrebbe senso. Sarà pieno di interisti che stanno scommettendo sull'Inter ora.


----------



## Vinnie (19 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me non hanno una lira! Gli rode il ****, allora quel pezzente di mancini inizia a chiamare a destra e a manca a rompere le palle.
Mi viene in mente il film con Celentano, ASSO LEI NON HA UNA LIRA!!!!


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho paura sono le quote. Perchè l'inter è data in vantaggio a 1.50 e noi 2.50???



secondo me vanno dietro alle notizie italiane sti qui delle scommesse e poi piazzano le quote..si saranno fatti prendere dal gasamento inter di sky


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno riciclato la notizia.



L'hanno modificata, prima non si parlava di si già nel pomeriggio. Quindi potrebbero aver avuto delle novità.



4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho paura sono le quote. Perchè l'inter è data in vantaggio a 1.50 e noi 2.50???



Le quote cambiano in base alle puntate, non in base alla verità delle notizie. L'Inter è calata più di noi perché più gente ci stava scommettendo a causa degli ultimi sviluppi.


----------



## Snake (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho paura sono le quote. Perchè l'inter è data in vantaggio a 1.50 e noi 2.50???



ma ancora con ste quote? le quote davano Ancelotti al Milan pure


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho paura sono le quote. Perchè l'inter è data in vantaggio a 1.50 e noi 2.50???


Le quote al momento dicono:
Inter: 1,80
Milan: 2,25


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'hanno modificata, prima non si parlava di si già nel pomeriggio. Quindi potrebbero aver avuto delle novità.
> 
> 
> 
> Le quote cambiano in base alle puntate, non in base alla verità delle notizie. L'Inter è calata più di noi perché più gente ci stava scommettendo a causa degli ultimi sviluppi.



non è che di marzio e company fanno di proposito questi giochetti? Giuro, visto con i miei occhi che c'è stato un periodo in cui il milan era dato a 5... quando di marzio stava bombardando di notizie sull'inter.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho paura sono le quote. Perchè l'inter è data in vantaggio a 1.50 e noi 2.50???



Per la cronaca, le nuove quote sono: Inter 1.80; Milan 2.25. Personalmente non le ritengo verità assoluta, soprattutto con una vicinanza simile.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma ancora con ste quote? le quote davano Ancelotti al Milan pure


Quelle quote di Ancelotti erano farlocche, non erano di SKY ma di bookies secondari. 
Ma torniamo IT


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Questo ragazzo però è troppo indeciso,si sbrighi...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...




Certi giornalisti godono proprio nel farci soffrire


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*



speriamo bene


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non parliamo per non ne favorirli... (sorridendo)"*



Grazie. 
Quindi effettivamente è vero che si sono proposti. Bene cosi, a quando attacchi sui loro giocatori?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non parliamo per non ne favorirli... (sorridendo)"*



Certo che se non siamo noi che facciamo i teatrini ci pensano gli altri,se non si inserivano chiudevamo oggi.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*



Bah sembrerebbe tranquillo da queste dichiarazioni!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2015)

Ci prendiamo Kondogbia e gli freghiamo Miranda o Imbula


----------



## Vinnie (19 Giugno 2015)

Basta con questo show di sky per fare audience! Fanno cattiva informazione. Non c'è nessuna Inter per Kondo, non hanno una lira


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo sia vero ed arrivi l'ufficialità a breve, è un grande giocatore questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*


Ragazzi ma state tranquilli... Il giocatore è stato preso.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*



Comunque anche so kondocoso....indeciso tra noi e L Inter.....si fosse messa in mezzo la Juve l avrei capito ma L Inter....


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma io non ho capito che cosa è cambiato negli ultimi minuti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Vinnie ha scritto:


> Basta con questo show di sky per fare audience! Fanno cattiva informazione. Non c'è nessuna Inter per Kondo, non hanno una lira


Su suggerimento di Galliani fanno disinformazione. Basta teatrini, date l'annuncio e facciamola finita. Ogni volta che ci sta Galliani di mezzo sempre pantomime, gli darei il benservito solo per questo motivo, anche se riuscisse a portarci Ronaldo e Messi.


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo arrivi presto l'ufficialità. Così poi il condor plana sulle loro teste come un corvo.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca, le nuove quote sono: Inter 1.80; Milan 2.25. Personalmente non le ritengo verità assoluta, soprattutto con una vicinanza simile.


ma non dipendono da chi e' in vantaggio
dipendono dagli scommettitori che scommettono seguendo le info


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*



L'ineffabile Sumar!
"L'ho detto per farvi felici" (cit.)
Ma affogati in un WC (sorridendo)...


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

"Da Casa Milan fanno sapere di non essere né ottimisti né pessimisti"


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma non dipendono da chi e' in vantaggio
> dipendono dagli scommettitori che scommettono seguendo le info



Chiaro, ma le riportavo per dovere di cronaca.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

io miranda lo soffierei


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> "Da Casa Milan fanno sapere di non essere né ottimisti né pessimisti"



che non vuol dire niente


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> "Da Casa Milan fanno sapere di non essere né ottimisti né pessimisti"



Fonte? Chi ha detto il virgolettato e quando?


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*


Personalmente se accettasse Real, Barcellona eccetera me ne farei una ragione, nessun problema, è comprensibile. Se però dovesse scegliere Inter allora ci rimarrei veramente malissimo, sarebbe un colpo devastante per il mio fegato.


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma l'offerta dell'Inter dov'è? Quanto avrebbero offerto?


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ha sempre portato una sfiga pazzesca questa frase

[MENTION=2025]MarcoMilan88[/MENTION] lascia perdere quella fonte per favore.


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

ho un nervoso............


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Ce la mettono tutta x farci esasperare con ste notizie contrastanti ... 

Piccolo ot: giannino riapre il 22 dopo lavori di restauro, ecco il perchè di pranzi e cene sparsi per l'europa


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma l'offerta dell'Inter dov'è? Quanto avrebbero offerto?




Dalle ultime news due giorni fa hanno offerto 27 milioni. Pedullà dice che noi siamo disposti pure ad arrivare a 36 milioni, però da come ho capito il Monaco ha detto che prima devono torvare l'accordo con il giocatore quindi non credo che il Monaco si oppone a offerte più basse altrimenti avrebbe detto prima parlate con noi e poi con il giocatore.


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime news due giorni fa hanno offerto 27 milioni. Pedullà dice che noi siamo disposti pure ad arrivare a 36 milioni, però da come ho capito il Monaco ha detto che prima devono torvare l'accordo con il giocatore quindi non credo che il Monaco si oppone a offerte più basse altrimenti avrebbe detto prima parlate con noi e poi con il giocatore.



Si certo, se abbiamo offerto 35 milioni vanno ad accettare quella di 27?


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

.

Comunque ancora non ho capito se la Gazzetta ha la stessa notizia di stamattina o no, ma penso che se le loro fonti indicavano qualcosa di diverso avrebbero cambiato l'articolo


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Non penso che il condor si perde un banchetto nuziale per niente.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"*



Suma ha aggiunto altro?


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



sarò scemotto io, probabile, ma continuo a pensare che la seconda squadra di Milano non possa minimamente essere seriamente sul giocatore.


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non penso che il condor si perde un banchetto nuziale per niente.



soprattutto di Abate


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Suma ha aggiunto altro?



per ora no, ma sembra molto sicuro e divertito.


----------



## Vinnie (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> per ora no, ma sembra molto sicuro e divertito.



Che faccia il serio anche lui invece di prenderci per il c... con quei sorrisetti. Sempre con questi teatrini del cavolo sia lui che il condor, ma dire la verità una volta no eh?


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> per ora no, ma sembra molto sicuro e divertito.



Te credo,l'Inter che offre 30 milioni per un giocatore è più divertente di qualsiasi film di Fantozzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Si certo, se abbiamo offerto 35 milioni vanno ad accettare quella di 27?



Di Marzio ha detto che se il giocatore accetta l'Inter devono alzare l'offerta, io non so se il Monaco tiene più ad accontetare il giocatore o meno, io penso accontentare il giocatore altrimenti come ho detto prima il Monaco doveva dire prima venite a trattare con me e poi dopo andare a trattare con i lgiocatore.


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che se il giocatore accetta l'Inter devono alzare l'offerta, io non so se il Monaco tiene più ad accontetare il giocatore o meno, io penso accontentare il giocatore altrimenti come ho detto prima il Monaco doveva dire prima venite a trattare con me e poi dopo andare a trattare con i lgiocatore.



Allora siamo stupidi noi che abbiamo offerto 35...
Per me Di Marzio sta prendendo un abbaglio clamoroso. Per trattare col giocatore devi avere l'accordo col club.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

cambiate il titolo
porta jella


----------



## GUNNAR NORDAHL (19 Giugno 2015)

Sono andato a malincuore sul sito perdazzurri news...li' l'unica telefonata di Mancini fatta oggi risulta al giovane Dimarco ,a cui viene comunicato che andrà' in ritiro in quel di Brunico....


----------



## Vinnie (19 Giugno 2015)

Uomini di pochissima fede (cit).


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



l'inter per me questi soldi non li ha.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Allora siamo stupidi noi che abbiamo offerto 35...
> Per me Di Marzio sta prendendo un abbaglio clamoroso. Per trattare col giocatore devi avere l'accordo col club.



A livello di legge è cosi, ma si sa bene che ormai al giorno d'oggi prima si ha l'ok del giocatore e poi si tratta con il club.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Suma sull'Inter: "conosciamo tutte le mosse dell'avversario, quindi non ne parliamo per non favorirli... (sorridendo)"



Io sono rientrato adesso e non ci sto capendo moltissimo..rischiamo veramente di farcelo soffiare dai perdazzurri???


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Da quello che mi dice mio fratello, Suma guarda continuamente il cellulare... Aspetta qualcosa?


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Scusate...ma Mancini non aveva telefonato anche a Yaya Toure?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> l'inter per me questi soldi non li ha.



A Gennaio ne hanno spesi un bel pò, io rispetto l'opinione di tutti però non capisco come fate a dire che l'Inter non ha i soldi, intanto ne ha già spesi 15 per Miranda e se rilancia per Kondo i soldi ci sono.


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

ma quanto paga di bollette telefoniche mancini?


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Allora siamo stupidi noi che abbiamo offerto 35...
> Per me Di Marzio sta prendendo un abbaglio clamoroso. Per trattare col giocatore devi avere l'accordo col club.



Comunque vada a finire qualcuno ha fatto una figuraccia. Se viene al Milan Di marzio è meglio che sparisce, se va all'Inter la Gazzetta ha cannato di brutto. Poi su calciomercato.com stamattina a caratteri cubitali Milan-Kondogbia è fatta. Pedullà sembra quello più serio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io sono rientrato adesso e non ci sto capendo moltissimo..rischiamo veramente di farcelo soffiare dai perdazzurri???



Cosi sembra,Di Marzio dice che Mancini ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad andare da loro e il giocatore ha aperto in maniera importante , Pedullà dice che ci sono continui contatti con l'agente del giocatore.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

ormai bisogna pregare in ginocchio ogni singolo giocatore per accettare e farlo venire...ci hanno ridotto in una maniera umiliante...anni fa uno così avrebbe preso il primo aereo e sarebbe già ad allenarsi a Milanello...


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime news due giorni fa hanno offerto 27 milioni. Pedullà dice che noi siamo disposti pure ad arrivare a 36 milioni, però da come ho capito il Monaco ha detto che prima devono torvare l'accordo con il giocatore quindi non credo che il Monaco si oppone a offerte più basse altrimenti avrebbe detto prima parlate con noi e poi con il giocatore.



Ahahahahahahah questo passaggio l'avevo perso. Quindi il Milan offre 35 milioni ma l'inter *rilancia* offrendo però 27 milioni quasi 10 milioni in meno. E questo sarebbe un rilancio? Il giocatore è in trattativa con il Milan e non c'è Inter che tenga. O viene da noi o va in qualche club straniero


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> A Gennaio ne hanno spesi un bel pò, io rispetto l'opinione di tutti però non capisco come fate a dire che l'Inter non ha i soldi, intanto ne ha già spesi 15 per Miranda e se rilancia per Kondo i soldi ci sono.



anch'io per carità ma a gennaio dove li avrebbe spesi?
prestito con obbligo di riscatto Shaqiri
prestito Podolski
.........
poi Miranda vale il Ns. discorso su JM, per ora nulla è ufficiale, vedremo
se vende Kovacic ed Icardi allora forse li ha.
secondo me.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Da quello che mi dice mio fratello, Suma guarda continuamente il cellulare... Aspetta qualcosa?



aspetta un segnale per poter far partire la schermata con l'inno... come con Jackson


----------



## Vinnie (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma galliani una bella telefonatina a mancini del tipo: Eh ma ti fai i ca... tuoi?


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Per De Cerame di calciomercato.com Galliani sta partendo per Montecarlo.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

Vinnie ha scritto:


> Ma galliani una bella telefonatina a mancini del tipo: Eh ma ti fai i ca... tuoi?


la deve fare a miranda


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION] lasciamo stare quel sito


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per De Cerame di calciomercato.com Galliani sta partendo per Montecarlo.



Praticamente colui che ha scritto a caratteri cubitali su calciomercato.com Ibra-Milan è fatta e stamattina Kondogbia-Milan è fatta.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per De Cerame di calciomercato.com Galliani sta partendo per Montecarlo.



Lui è da stamattina che dice che è fatta. Su Martinez ci aveva preso..speriamo


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2015)

Lasciate perdere calciomercato.com


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Calciomercato.com non ne azzecca una, secondo loro pure per Ibra era fatta


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per De Cerame di calciomercato.com Galliani sta partendo per Montecarlo.


datemi la certezza cha faccio partire l'email
porta benissimo ho centrato vendita e jm


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## GUNNAR NORDAHL (19 Giugno 2015)

La verità e'che purtroppo Il caro Di Marzio si è' un po' Bonan..nizzato...pur di far salire l'audience e dare spettacolo con dichiarazioni eclatanti si inventerebbe che..... kondogbia va all'inter....peccato solo che i perdenti non ne sanno nulla....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## GUNNAR NORDAHL (19 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> datemi la certezza cha faccio partire l'email
> porta benissimo ho centrato vendita e jm



De cerame e'quello che l'altra sera a telelombardia dava per certo l'arrivo di Ibra....


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> aspetta un segnale per poter far partire la schermata con l'inno... come con Jackson



Se parte (  ) fallo partire pure qui  .


----------



## Vinnie (19 Giugno 2015)

Cmq che il condor non parli da giorni mi sembra positivo. Di solito quando non prendevamo nessuno usciva fuori con ''siamo in pole'' ''siamo in strapole'' ''Se il giocatore dovesse andare via dalla sua squadra verrebbe sicuramente al Milan'' ''abbiamo preso il Milan in un’aula di tribunale e l’abbiamo fatto diventare il Club più titolato al Mondo'' ecc...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Io non capisco come Di Marzio possa affermare che si tratti di un rilancio da parte dell'Inter di 27 milioni mentre nel frattempo il Milan ne ha offerti 35. 
Oltretutto quelli del Monaco sarebbero masochisti ad accettare 10 milioni in meno?


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

GUNNAR NORDAHL ha scritto:


> De cerame e'quello che l'altra sera a telelombardia dava per certo l'arrivo di Ibra....



Però è anche quello che su Martinez ci ha preso molto prima di tutti gli altri..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, ma che è successo con l'inter?? Qualcuno può fare un riassuntino?
Sono rimasto che si aspettava solo il si del giocatore.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*



.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Sì ma la notizia che ha dato calciomercato.com è delle 10:20 di stamattina


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma che è successo con l'inter?? Qualcuno può fare un riassuntino?
> Sono rimasto che si aspettava solo il si del giocatore.



Mancini ha fatto un'altra telefonata a vuoto


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

sky ha detto altro?


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma che è successo con l'inter?? Qualcuno può fare un riassuntino?
> Sono rimasto che si aspettava solo il si del giocatore.



Inserimento dei nati dopo, nati tardi, nati male
Con mancini che, tanto per cambiare, ha chiamato kondogbia per convincerlo ad andare da loro, si attendono sviluppi


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

comunque andrà a finire bisognerà parlare di chi è affidabile oppure no.perchè alcuni giornalisti sembrano sempre che siano il vangelo e altri ca.zza.ri e i fatti dicono che non è così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2015)

Che verme Mancini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*



Ho appena letto che in caso di Sì del giocatore Fester è pronto a partire..ok che è un condor ma questo svolazza avanti indietro come un *******..ma non poteva fermarsi lì ieri sera?!


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> comunque andrà a finire bisognerà parlare di chi è affidabile oppure no.perchè alcuni giornalisti sembrano sempre che siano il vangelo e altri ca.zza.ri e i fatti dicono che non è così.



Beh, Di Marzio è in buona fede, anche quando sbaglia.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore, Sky, aveva diffuso la voce di un fortissimo rilancio dell'Inter per Kondogbia e di un derby con il Milan all'ultimo... sì.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport è sicurissima. Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Tutto fatto. Manca solo l'annuncio che potrebbe arrivare già nel corso di questo pomeriggio.
> 
> ...



Milan, Inter, Di Marzio e Gazzetta si stanno letteralmente giocando la faccia. Comunque vada a finire qualcuno farà una figura di menta galattica.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Se qualcuno ha fatto altre ricerche mi corregga ma io non vedo riscontri all'Estero sull'Inter.
RMC SPORT, fonte francese, parla di Tottenham che potrebbe inserirsi ma io non vedo all'Estero nominata l'Inter.
Correggetemi se avete trovato altro..


----------



## bmb (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che in caso di Sì del giocatore Fester è pronto a partire..ok che è un condor ma questo svolazza avanti indietro come un *******..ma non poteva fermarsi lì ieri sera?!



Se va tutti i giorni a Casa Milan, entrando alle 8 e uscendo alle 20, non andrà soltanto a grattarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che in caso di Sì del giocatore Fester è pronto a partire..ok che è un condor ma questo svolazza avanti indietro come un *******..ma non poteva fermarsi lì ieri sera?!


Ma se non dipende da lui , avrà avuto altro da fare


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che in caso di Sì del giocatore Fester è pronto a partire..ok che è un condor ma questo svolazza avanti indietro come un *******..ma non poteva fermarsi lì ieri sera?!


lavora
venduti birsa e agazzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*



Ho l'ansia e siamo solo a Giugno  uff speriamo bene.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Giugno 2015)

Quante ne sto leggendo su Kondogbia. Speriamo questa fonte sia vera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come Di Marzio possa affermare che si tratti di un rilancio da parte dell'Inter di 27 milioni mentre nel frattempo il Milan ne ha offerti 35.
> Oltretutto quelli del Monaco sarebbero masochisti ad accettare 10 milioni in meno?



Il Monaco ha detto che prima di parlare con loro devono trovare l'accordo con il giocatore, ricapitolando noi abbiamo l'accordo con il club ma a quanto pare non con il giocatore, Mancini ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad andare da loro, ora se il giocatore accetta di andare da loro Di Marzio ha detto che devono per forza aumentare l'offerta.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION] 

notizia vecchia, non riprendere più nulla da quel sito


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Vinnie (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] * riporta una notizia di calciomercato.it manco presente sul loro twitter*


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Vinnie ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra che l'Inter non c'è mai stata sul giocatore e che è stata solo una fuffa giornalistica! Figurati se dobbiamo chiedere il permesso all'inter per prendere un giocatore!



E gia perché senza il consenso dell'Inter non lo potremmo prendere. Ma quante boiate. 
Comunque speriamo di chiuderla in serata questa trattativa perché voglio vedere rosicare quelli di sky


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*



*Basta notizie da quel sito.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma che è successo con l'inter?? Qualcuno può fare un riassuntino?
> Sono rimasto che si aspettava solo il si del giocatore.



Praticamente Di Marzio verso le 16.00 ha detto che Mancini ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad andare da loro e il giocatore ha aperto in maniera importante a loro e dice che se trovano l'accordo con il giocatore poi devono andare dal Monaco e alzare l'offerta 
( 2 giorni fa hanno offerto 27 milioni)secondo loro è in vantaggio l'inter, Pedullà conferma che ci sono contatti con l'agente del giocatore da parte dell'Inter e dice che il Milan può alzare fino a 36 milioni per il cartellino questo e quanto .


----------



## kYMERA (19 Giugno 2015)

Prendete con le pinze la notizia. Su gazzetta.it non vedo scritto nulla di questo presunto via libera. Sul sito è riportato ESCLUSIVO e l'orario è di pochi minuti fa.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma Galliani sarà in serata a Monaco?


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> sky ha detto altro?



No niente Sky ne Pedullà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*



*Prima di farvi prendere dalla fretta controllate sempre le fonti, non scrivete le prime cose che leggete in giro.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*


.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Laudisa su twitter ha scritto che alle 7 c'è un programma in cui si parlerà di mercato con le ultime di kondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*


.



franck3211 ha scritto:


> Laudisa su twitter ha scritto che alle 7 c'è un programma in cui si parlerà di mercato con le ultime di kondo



Si penso che intenda su gazzetta tv canale 59 se qualcuno riesce a seguire poi riportate qui, io sarò a cena


----------



## folletto (19 Giugno 2015)

Io se fossero vere ste voci sulle telefonate di Mancini rilancerei subito su Miranda


----------



## Cuoregiovane (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io se fossero vere ste voci sulle telefonate di mancini rilancerei subito su Miranda



Mancini può andare in viale zara. Chi si crede di essere? È scarso come pochi. Il giocatore se è intelligente sceglierà il Milan, se è stupido andrà dai perdazzurri.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

e la cena ?


----------



## Cuoregiovane (19 Giugno 2015)

,


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conclude la diretta: "Saremo sempre pronti a tornare qui in diretta o con le nostre scritte o con schermate". Si aspetta un annuncio nelle prossime ore?*


.

*Visto l'andazzo il thread chiude, quando ci sono novità da fonti attendibili verrà riaperto.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.

Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.*



Sto incomiciando ad essere un pò nervoso a dirla tutta.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.*



cioe' tutti e due a monaco?mi pare strano..se galliani parte di nuovo chiude mi sa


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sto incomiciando ad essere un pò nervoso a dirla tutta.



Ma va...stai tranquillo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Giugno 2015)

Stasera si chiude


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtra ottimismo per la soluzione Milan.*



Continuo a non capire. Galliani è andato ieri a parlare col giocatore (quindi col permesso del Monaco ----> quindi suppongo accordo trovato tra società), ora ci ritorna: per chiudere o per incavolarsi?


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> cioe' tutti e due a monaco?mi pare strano..se galliani parte di nuovo chiude mi sa



Di sicuro non va a giocare al casinò.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan.*



questa cosa dell'Inter, aiutami, sbaglio o è praticamente solo di Di Marzio?
all'estero leggo di Tottenham in extremis ma Inter zero su zero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*



*Calmiamoci tutti e non postiamo le prime cose che leggiamo in giro. Grazie.*


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (19 Giugno 2015)

Sì a me questa trattativa sembra una telenovela dai, uno parte adesso, l'altro parte dopo, ma che roba è??


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtra ottimismo per la soluzione Milan.*



Fateci caso.
Le notizie sul Milan sono sempre certe...Galliani E' a Montecarlo, il Milan HA trovato l'accordo con il Monaco.
Le notizie dell'Inter sono vaghe...Ausilio DOVREBBE andarci stasera, l'Inter DOVREBBE pareggiare l'offerta.
Stasera mettiamo fine a tutte queste pagliacciate. Finalmente, direi.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*



Quindi è ripartito davvero? Bhè se torna là o è per chiudere o è per dare un ultimatum. Che cinema ragazzi..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*



per una volta in vita tua fai una cosa di utile pelatoooooooooo...chiudi sto cappero di contratto


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> questa cosa dell'Inter, aiutami, sbaglio o è praticamente solo di Di Marzio?
> all'estero leggo di Tottenham in extremis ma Inter zero su zero.



Laudisa poco fa ha detto che, da quello che risulta alla Gazzetta, l'offerta dell'Inter è un prestito biennale.

Gazzetta TV: l'Inter per Kondogbia ha chiesto un prestito biennale


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Fateci caso.
> Le notizie sul Milan sono sempre certe...Galliani E' a Montecarlo, il Milan HA trovato l'accordo con il Monaco.
> Le notizie dell'Inter sono vaghe...Ausilio DOVREBBE andarci stasera, l'Inter DOVREBBE pareggiare l'offerta.
> Stasera mettiamo fine a tutte queste pagliacciate. Finalmente, direi.


Finalmente direi pure io. Fino a una settimana fa Di Marzio era tra i migliori adesso è veramente ridicolo. La smettessero di inventarsi derby di mercato inesistenti. Questi non riescono nemmeno a pagare subito 15 milioni per Miranda (ne danno solo 3) e vogliono spenderne 30 per Kondogbia,se va beh.


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*



Anche secondo il corriere della sera Galliano è tornato a Monaco.


----------



## Petrecte (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan.*


Ma dai .... l'A.D. del Milan che va avanti e indietro da Montecarlo x prendere un giocatore ???? Sta storia oramai è al livello dell'affare Destro con annessa citofonata ... poi che faranno il geometra e Ausilio stasera ? Tireranno sassi alla finestra del Kondo con fiori e cioccolatini ???? .....


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Laudisa poco fa ha detto che, da quello che risulta alla Gazzetta, l'offerta dell'Inter è un prestito biennale.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: l'Inter per Kondogbia ha chiesto un prestito biennale



grazie.
appunto, poracci...... prestito biennale


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*



Da quel che ho letto nelle news della stampa estera per Kondobia si sarebbe manifestato l'interesse di Arsenal, Barca e Real (oltre che del Tottenham), se è il calciatore sta tentennando per una Top Club quale Real o Barca, è giustissimo così. Ma se è indeciso tra Inter e Milan (cosa lla quale non credo affatto), allora vada a vestire perdazzuro e poi a studiare la storia del calcio. Non lo voglio neanche.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Laudisa poco fa ha detto che, da quello che risulta alla Gazzetta, l'offerta dell'Inter è un prestito biennale.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: l'Inter per Kondogbia ha chiesto un prestito biennale


Volevo commentare con una risata in maiuscolo ma non credo si possa fare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*



*Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Stasera si chiude



Cosa, il topic?


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



molto bene


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



dài dài dài Adriano, dài!!!


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Fonte?


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Geoffrey


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



...che sia la volta buona?


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Confermata ala partenza di Galliani da tutti i siti. 
Filtra ottimismo. ( Gazzetta TV )
Speriamo si chiuda per stasera.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Attenzione!
Mancini ha telefonato all'Admin! Fra poco questo forum potrebbe diventare Interworld!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*


Victorss ha scritto:



Fonte?

Clicca per allargare...

*
Sky



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Scommetto che dentro la stanza c'è anche Ausilio


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Ho letto solo incontro in corso e non per limare i dettagli (lo spero!).


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Galliani va, prende Kondogbia e ufficializza...interessa solo ai tifosi del Milan.
Galliani va, si inserisce l'Inter, derby di mercato...molta più gente si appassiona alla trattativa e sta incollata alla tv tutto il giorno.

Purtroppo è anche questo è il calciomercato.
Mettiamoci l'anima in pace perchè anche con i soldi, la trafila sarà questa


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sky
> 
> 
> 
> .



Grazie, comunque praticamente con Sky tutti i siti confermano che Galliani è tornato la a chiudere. Daje Condor!!!


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2015)

> *Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Vi avverto,se stasera annunciano Kondo,tolgo il like alla pagina di Di Marzio e lo metto a quella di Suma.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vi avverto,se stasera annunciano Kondo,tolgo il like alla pagina di Di Marzio e lo metto a quella di Suma.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vi avverto,se stasera annunciano Kondo,tolgo il like alla pagina di Di Marzio e lo metto a quella di Suma.



Non pensate che sia solo colpa di Di Marzio, perchè sono convinto che questi teatrini li organizzino tra di loro a proprio piacimento...del tipo che Galliani chiama in giro e dice a tizio e caio di dire certe cose


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Potrei continuare a citare questa notizia all'infinito


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Propongo una tregua a tutti. Non scriviamo più su questo topic sino a conclusione delle trattative. Sennò ci fanno uscire pazzi.


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non pensate che sia solo colpa di Di Marzio, perchè sono convinto che questi teatrini li organizzino tra di loro a proprio piacimento...del tipo che Galliani chiama in giro e dice a tizio e caio di dire certe cose



E' la scusa per farsi pagare un'altra cena.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Propongo una tregua a tutti. Non scriviamo più su questo topic sino a conclusione delle trattative. Sennò ci fanno uscire pazzi.



Proposta, per me, respinta


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non pensate che sia solo colpa di Di Marzio, perchè sono convinto che questi teatrini li organizzino tra di loro a proprio piacimento...del tipo che Galliani chiama in giro e dice a tizio e caio di dire certe cose



Quotone. Poi dobbiamo sempre tenere a mente che il nostro presidente è il re delle tv.. Quanto non ci guadagnano con ste storie lui, murdoch e annessi e connessi?!?


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Proposta, per me, respinta



ahahah,anche per me

speriamo sia la volta buona..siamo stanchi mentalmente


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Vai condor!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (19 Giugno 2015)

Dai Condor, DAI!!!!


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non pensate che sia solo colpa di Di Marzio, perchè sono convinto che questi teatrini li organizzino tra di loro a proprio piacimento...del tipo che Galliani chiama in giro e dice a tizio e caio di dire certe cose



Secondo me ritenete Galliani molto piu intelligente di quello che in realtà è.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Dai!!!

l'inter cmq fa proprio schifo. E' proprio il loro stile. Volevano/vogliono fregarci un giocatore che trattiamo da settimane.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



ma poi ausilio che insegue galliani..bah


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Ottimo! Sono fiducioso! Galliani non ritorna a Montecarlo per fare un giro a vuuuoto (cit. Varriale)!


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



non lo so..se il condor chiude ausilio puo' andarsene a..


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*








Are u serious?


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Se Galliani chiude Ausilio non parte sicuro.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Potevano andare lui e Galliani insieme almeno dividevano le spese di viaggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Sarà che chiudiamo stasera... se ausilio va la è perché ha un appuntamento... quindi riparleranno e valuteranno


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Are u serious?



kollaps convincimi che e' la volta buona


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sarà che chiudiamo stasera... se ausilio va la è perché ha un appuntamento... quindi riparleranno e valuteranno



non hai notato il POTREBBE


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> kollaps convincimi che e' la volta buona



Purtroppo non sono Galliani 
Penso sia la volta buona, ma in ogni caso non ho mai avuto dubbi che il giocatore non venisse al Milan, idem Ibrahimovic.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Facciamo una scommessa...
Galliani chiude e Ausilio parte lo stesso, ma va a chiudere Imbula per far vedere che non è rimasto col cerino in mano...così siamo tutti contenti.

Prevedibile.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Trovare l'accordo col Monaco serve a poco se non c'è la volontà del giocatore.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Aspettano Ausilio per cenare??  vai Condorrrr chiudi. alla faccia di Di Marzio


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque con tutte queste cene, Kondogbia quando arriverà a Milanello peserà 120 kg, mannaggia a Galliani


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Giugno 2015)

l'Ipotesi pià verosimile è che stasera al ristorante dove andrà a cena Galliani mancava un lavapiatti, quindi Ausilio si è lanciato a Montecarlo per tirare su 2 spicci per pagare Miranda


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Ma sto sfigato cosa vuole controbattere? Stasera Galliani offre 35 milioni al Monaco e buonanotte. Questi cosa vogliono dargli, i soldi del monopoli? Mi fanno pena


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2015)

> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Sky ora sta esagerando però.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (19 Giugno 2015)

Ho paura....


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Sto frantumando la tastiera da quanto aggiorno la pagina


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Trovare l'accordo col Monaco serve a poco se non c'è la volontà del giocatore.


se e' partito dovrebbe esserci


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

dai ragazzi su...di marzio dice quello che Galliani gli dice di dire...ma secondo voi fester va 2 volte in 2 giorni per niente???


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Rientro dopo 4 ore,ma vedo che sostanzialmente non si sa ancora nulla.Certo che sono stressanti ste trattative,non ero più abituata!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani è tornato a Montecarlo. Ausilio dovrebbe andarci stasera. Il derby continua.
> 
> Gazzetta TV: dall'entourage di Kondogbia filtrano segnali positivi per la soluzione Milan. Se Galliani è ripartito è perché è convinto di poter chiudere e limare gli ultimi dettagli. I rossoneri rimangono in netto vantaggio sull'Inter.*



L'inter vergognosa, avevamo praticamente chiuso e questi si sono infilati e mo pure loro vanno a Monaco non succede ma se succede.


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

ma si era detto che galliani se partiva andava per chiudere.e ora si scopre che dopo galliani potrebbe arrivare ausilio? ma è un casting? ma 35 mln l'inter da dove li prende?
bha...


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Trovare l'accordo col Monaco serve a poco se non c'è la volontà del giocatore.



se non ho letto male gli ultimi aggiornamenti questa trattativa dovrebbe essere che per il Monaco prima di parlare con loro dovevi trovare l'accordo col giocatore quindi, in teoria, dovremmo avere già l'accordo del giocatore se parliamo con loro


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



L'accordo c'era già, i due viaggi sono per fare scena.


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma si era detto che galliani se partiva andava per chiudere.e ora si scopre che dopo galliani potrebbe arrivare ausilio? ma è un casting? ma 35 mln l'inter da dove li prende?
> bha...



Ausilio tenterà di vincerli al Casinò per poi rilanciare per Kondogbia


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Mamma mia già li odiavo prima figuriamoci ora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2015)

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo che Kondogbia andrà all'Inter.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Sempre piu incasinate ste trattative, il 90% della sceneggiata la creano i giornalisti, ma che agonia chiudere una trattativa


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Ma stamattina non hanno detto che si poteva parlare col monaco solo se si aveva l accordo col giocatore? Se Galliani ha l accordo col giocatore cosa si muove a fare l Inter?


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Ausilio sta ancora aspettando il ripescaggio in Europa League e viene a rompere a noi?
Fora da i bal


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

Io ve l'ho detto stamattina che Di Marzio spara un mucchio di vaccate. L'affare Iturbe è l'esempio perfetto


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Non vedo nei prescritti un pericolo, a meno che tohir abbia aperto il portafogli, ad ogni modo dubito che stasera sapremo qualcosa, se è vero che vanno entrambi ci marceranno su almeno fino a martedì


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non vedo nei prescritti un pericolo, a meno che tohir abbia aperto il portafogli, ad ogni modo dubito che stasera sapremo qualcosa, se è vero che vanno entrambi ci marceranno su almeno fino a martedì



Naaaah, stasera, per me, SI CHIUDE.
Venerdì sera si è chiuso per Martinez, venerdì sera si chiuderà Kondogbia.
E' il giorno perfetto per parlarne tutto il weekend.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Naaaah, stasera, per me, SI CHIUDE.
> Venerdì sera si è chiuso per Martinez, venerdì sera si chiuderà Kondogbia.
> E' il giorno perfetto per parlarne tutto il weekend.



Spero davvero che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Ausilio, DS dell'Inter, potrebbe recarsi in serata nel Principato per controbattere all'offerta di Galliani.*



Non sanno manco chi sia ausilio a Monaco. Si sarà recato li per fare il portaborse del Gallo.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



Si dice che il vero inconveniente sia la volontà del giocatore. Dubito quindi che Galliani se ne torni a Monaco solo per discutere di inutili dettagli con i dirigenti monegaschi (inutili appunto perchè senza il sì del giocatore servono a ben poco). Se 2 + 2 fa 4 ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani in questo momento è a colloquio con il Monaco per limare gli ultimi dettagli sul cartellino. *



*Pedullà: Galliani è segnalato a Montecarlo, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere per il giocatore, in Francia è atteso pure Ausilio per provare anche loro su Kondogbia e poi eventualmente spostarsi a Marsiglia per chiudere per Imbula .*


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Naaaah, stasera, per me, SI CHIUDE.
> Venerdì sera si è chiuso per Martinez, venerdì sera si chiuderà Kondogbia.
> E' il giorno perfetto per parlarne tutto il weekend.



Il Venerdì del Condor! Tra un po' i giornali usciranno con questo nuovo mito!



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Milan e Inter a Monaco per Kondogbia, Ausilio è pronto eventualmente a virare a Marsiglia.*


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Milan e Inter a Monaco per Kondogbia, Ausilio è pronto eventualmente a virare a Marsiglia.*



Dovremmo aver paura di sto essere qua? Ma per favore. Sto ridendo da 3 ore


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dovremmo aver paura di sto essere qua? Ma per favore. Sto ridendo da 3 ore



il quale peraltro avrebbe offerto un prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto secondo quanto un altro utente aveva sentito da Laudisa


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Galliani è segnalato a Montecarlo, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere per il giocatore, in Francia è atteso pure Ausilio per provare anche loro su Kondogbia e poi eventualmente spostarsi a Marsiglia per chiudere per Imbula .*



Ausilio Marsiglia è in Francia, non dare al pilota le coordinate sbagliate. Se fossi in Galliani prima chiudo Kondogbia e poi gli rubo Imbula.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Boh boh vedremo.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Galliani è segnalato a Montecarlo, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere per il giocatore, in Francia è atteso pure Ausilio per provare anche loro su Kondogbia e poi eventualmente spostarsi a Marsiglia per chiudere per Imbula .*



Io adesso non voglio tornare otimista, però Galliani va la solo per Kondoe lui si gioca "tutto", Ausilio mal che vada torna con Imbula e no nsarebbe una sconfitta per loro.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Galliani è segnalato a Montecarlo, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere per il giocatore, in Francia è atteso pure Ausilio per provare anche loro su Kondogbia e poi eventualmente spostarsi a Marsiglia per chiudere per Imbula .*


Qualcosa mi dice che prenderà un volo diretto senza scali per Marsiglia


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Che circo


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



La società corretta parla col Monaco,l'altra parla col giocatore senza accordi con il Monaco.
Che stile ragazzi!


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Ah ma non doveva andarci stasera? Adesso è già lì, hanno inventato il teletrasporto alla Pinetina


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Ripeto, se non convinci il giocatore è tutta fuffa.Qui mi sa che Kondogbia preferisce davvero i perdazzurri,mentre noi abbiamo fatto la migliore offerta al Monaco.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Noi compriamo tutto il Monaco ed Ausilio prende solo Kondogbia?


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Comincio seriamente a preoccuparmi.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

se non fosse che a dirlo è di marzio, non mi preoccuperei per nulla, ma purtroppo lo dice lui che l'inter parlerà con il calciatore....
di marzio di solito è affidabile, è uno che prima di parlare verifica fonti su fonti, non è come pedullà che spara cavolate una dietro l'altra, tipo quella che ho letto stamane sulla juve, che per higuain avremmo dato al napoli 25/30 milioni + rugani e zaza.

suma che dice?


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, hanno detto che Kondogbia, dopo le promesse all'Inter stia strizzando l'occhio al Milan. Milan che comunque è avanti nelle percentuali di possibilità di aggiudicarsi il centrocampista.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se non convinci il giocatore è tutta fuffa.Qui mi sa che Kondogbia preferisce davvero i perdazzurri,mentre noi abbiamo fatto la migliore offerta al Monaco.



Ieri abbiamo cenato con la sua famiglia.
Con Nelio Lucas, quello che gli ha praticamente costruito la carriera.
Come le fa Mancini, le telefonate le facciamo che noi. Io sono molto ottimista.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se non convinci il giocatore è tutta fuffa.Qui mi sa che Kondogbia preferisce davvero i perdazzurri,mentre noi abbiamo fatto la migliore offerta al Monaco.



Ma se offri una cassa di banane non è che te lo porti via lo stesso.....parliamo a parità di offerte e dubito che l'inter possa pareggiare l'offerta!


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo cenato con la sua famiglia.
> Con Nelio Lucas, quello che gli ha praticamente costruito la carriera.
> Come le fa Mancini, le telefonate le facciamo che noi. Io sono molto ottimista.



se lo avessimo convinto avremmo già chiuso e Ausilio non partirebbe per incontrare gli agenti.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Per fare le cose per bene, prima prende kondo poi Verratti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Noi abbiamo già parlato ieri col giocatore, l'Inter parlandoci vuole riguadagnare terreno. 
Adesso parliamo col Monaco per avere un accordo blindato con loro, e poi presentarci dal giocatore dicendogli: _"Ci aspettiamo una risposta entro tot, abbiamo già l'accordo col Monaco"_. Insomma metterlo alle strette. L'Inter invece deve ancora trovare l'accordo con la squadra e pare offra un prestito biennale. Francamente non vedo perché Kondo dovrebbe impuntarsi e scegliere i cartonati.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Se Galliani ha gli accordi con entrambi perchè quel perdazzuro deve andare a Monaco?? Gli basterà una telefonata per capire se l'affare è chiuso. sento puzza di tevez 2.0


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



chi glielo dice ad ausilio che dopo dovrà andare dal presidente del monaco per sganciare 35 milioni nell'ipotesi remota che il giocatore dica si? o vuole presentarsi li con il prestito biennale?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma se offri una cassa di banane non è che te lo porti via lo stesso.....parliamo a parità di offerte e dubito che l'inter possa pareggiare l'offerta!



Rimane allora da capire perché il calciatore stia parlando con Ausilio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Se fosse tutto vero che l'Inter si è inserita per Kondogbia, dovremmo tornare a bomba su Miranda, Imbula e tutte le trattative presenti e future. Tabula rasa.
Senza nemmeno tornare a Milano.
Così, per sfizio...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2015)

Se Il Condom è a Monaco di nuovo nel giro di 24h è per chiudere. Solo azione di disturbo da parte dell'Inter.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rimane allora da capire perché il calciatore stia parlando con Ausilio.



Perchè non dovrebbe?
Ci ha parlato in passato. Con loro, come con decine di altre squadre.
Questo è il calciomercato, mica una promessa di matrimonio "ti sarò fedele per sempre".
Ma vale per tutti i giocatori.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

raga se guardate la cosa con occhi obiettivi e razionali, quelli che riesco ad avere io da esterno, qui non è questione di milan o inter, ma di chi gli da più soldi.
voglio dire che da fuori pare solo un teatrino per farvi fare una gara a chi offre di più sull'ingaggio.

cmq proprio ora su telelombardia, uno in collegamento da calciomercato.com dice che è vostro al 100% e che è stato solo un teatrino questo dell'inter.....
sinceramente non so cosa pensare dopo che ha parlato dimarzio, al quale io do sempre abbastanza credito...
sicuramente tifo per voi, questo è poco ma sicuro, all'inter io voglio vedere solo pistone e centofanti


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aridaje con sto imbula. Il Berlusconi dei tempi d'oro oggi farebbe una follia. Kondo+Verratti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Se Galliani ha gli accordi con entrambi perchè quel perdazzuro deve andare a Monaco?? Gli basterà una telefonata per capire se l'affare è chiuso. sento puzza di tevez 2.0



Pedullà ha detto che Ausilio in caso di esito negativo va verso Marsiglia.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perchè non dovrebbe?
> Ci ha parlato in passato. Con loro, come con decine di altre squadre.
> Questo è il calciomercato, *mica una promessa di matrimonio "*ti sarò fedele per sempre".
> Ma vale per tutti i giocatori.



...guarda che, ormai, i matrimoni durano di meno 

Comunque, come sempre, non ci resta che attendere.


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha detto che Ausilio in caso di esito negativo va verso Marsiglia.



ok che va a Marsiglia, ma se telefoni e sai già che non c'è margine di manovra non c'è bisogno che vai a Monaco e vai direttamente a Marsiglia. Se va da la loro è letteralmente un casino. 



demonark ha scritto:


> raga se guardate la cosa con occhi obiettivi e razionali, quelli che riesco ad avere io da esterno, qui non è questione di milan o inter, ma di chi gli da più soldi.
> voglio dire che da fuori pare solo un teatrino per farvi fare una gara a chi offre di più sull'ingaggio.
> 
> cmq proprio ora su telelombardia, uno in collegamento da calciomercato.com dice che è vostro al 100% e che è stato solo un teatrino questo dell'inter.....
> ...



io da telelombardia ne stò alla larga. Non sanno nulla e si affidano a uno che spara frottole. Vedi Ibra.


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



comunque vada che ci serva da lezione per questi pseudo patti di non belligeranza, ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Se Galliani ha gli accordi con entrambi perchè quel perdazzuro deve andare a Monaco?? Gli basterà una telefonata per capire se l'affare è chiuso. *sento puzza di tevez 2.0*


Purtroppo anch'io....speriamo bene.


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

certo nell'anno in cui torni ad avere soldi per fare mercato..andare a farsi fregare dall'inter...mah speriamo bene


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani sta parlando col Monaco, Ausilio a breve parlerà con Kondogbia e i suoi agenti.*



Stando a quanto dicono i giornalisti, questa trattativa mi pare assomigli sempre di più a quella con Tevez di due anni fa. Il Milan aveva la preferenza del giocatore ma non aveva praticamente mai prlato col City (e ci credo visto che non avevamo i soldi), la Juve invece aveva già trovato l'accordo con la società e attendeva solo la decisione dell'argentino. Ora invece noi sembriamo fare la parte della Juve e l'Inter quella del Milan, se così fosse speriamo che anche la conclusione sia la medesima.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Se Galliani ha gli accordi con entrambi perchè quel perdazzuro deve andare a Monaco?? Gli basterà una telefonata per capire se l'affare è chiuso. *sento puzza di tevez 2.0*



Può essere una mossa disperata per vedere se il giocatore vuole *solo* l'Inter, cosa di cui dubito fortemente. A quel punto potrebbero forzare la mano col Monaco per strapparlo ad un prezzo migliore. Ma per quale motivo Kondo dovrebbe impuntarsi e dire si all'Inter e no a noi? Sicuro non per soldi, di certo non per il blasone. Allora perchè? L'unica risposta che mi do è la poca intelligenza, ma a questi livelli e a quell'età sei consigliato da tante persone e non decidi mai da solo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo già parlato ieri col giocatore, l'Inter parlandoci vuole riguadagnare terreno.
> Adesso parliamo col Monaco per avere un accordo blindato con loro, e poi presentarci dal giocatore dicendogli: _"Ci aspettiamo una risposta entro tot, abbiamo già l'accordo col Monaco"_. Insomma metterlo alle strette. L'Inter invece deve ancora trovare l'accordo con la squadra e pare offra un prestito biennale. Francamente non vedo perché Kondo dovrebbe impuntarsi e scegliere i cartonati.



L'accordo col Monaco serve a poco: più importante quello col giocatore.
Inutile perdere tempo. Si chiede il permesso per parlare col giocatore; una volte ottenuto si tratta e si chiude.
Dopo di che si va dall'AD della squadra e si dice: "abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo col giocatore" (non viceversa). 
Altrimenti non serve molto.
L'esperienza dovrebbe aver insegnato qualcosa al condo(r)m.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Può essere una mossa disperata per vedere se il giocatore vuole *solo* l'Inter, cosa di cui dubito fortemente. A quel punto potrebbero forzare la mano col Monaco per strapparlo ad un prezzo migliore. Ma per quale motivo Kondo dovrebbe impuntarsi e dire si all'Inter e no a noi? Sicuro non per soldi, di certo non per il blasone.



...del resto pure loro sono fuori dalle Coppe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accelerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accelerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*


Se davvero ritengono l'offerta troppo alta siamo a cavallo


----------



## Sanchez (19 Giugno 2015)

Certo che farsi fregare Kondogbia dai perdazzurri sarebbe umiliante 

Ho la sensazione che nelle prossime ore arriveranno notizie terrificanti


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accellerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*



e li prendono entrambi? altro che mr.bee...questi hanno piu' soldi del psg,city ecc. oltre tutti i debiti che hannoo..ma ci credo poco


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accelerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*



l'inter vuole farci spendere più soldi possibili.si tenga conto per il futuro.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ok che va a Marsiglia, ma se telefoni e sai già che non c'è margine di manovra non c'è bisogno che vai a Monaco e vai direttamente a Marsiglia. Se va da la loro è letteralmente un casino.
> 
> 
> 
> io da telelombardia ne stò alla larga. Non sanno nulla e si affidano a uno che spara frottole. Vedi Ibra.



io infatti di solito do abbastanza credito solo a di marzio e laudisa, il resto dei pennivendoli li ascolto e basta .
cmq questa storia di kondo si fa interessante.....
grande sfida a milano, il milan offre a kondo soldi veri, mentre l'inter gli offre viaggi gratis indonesia, massaggi indonesiani free e un attico al piano terra a milano con vista su un campo rom.....dove accetterà di andare kondo?!


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Può essere una mossa disperata per vedere se il giocatore vuole *solo* l'Inter, cosa di cui dubito fortemente. A quel punto potrebbero forzare la mano col Monaco per strapparlo ad un prezzo migliore. Ma per quale motivo Kondo dovrebbe impuntarsi e dire si all'Inter e no a noi? Sicuro non per soldi, di certo non per il blasone. Allora perchè? L'unica risposta che mi do è la poca intelligenza, ma a questi livelli e a quell'età sei consigliato da tante persone e non decidi mai da solo.



Più che altro se noi al Monaco gli facciamo l'offerta migliore perchè devono accettare l'offerta più bassa dell'inter sapendo però l'appoggio del calciatore. Poi tuttio questo grande stipendio che gli darebbero i perdazzurri non lo vedo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accelerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*



Bene, ora non rompessero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> e li prendono entrambi? altro che mr.bee...questi hanno piu' soldi del psg,city ecc. oltre tutti i debiti che hannoo..ma ci credo poco



No ho letto che o prendono uno o l'atro cosi dicono pure Di Marzio giorni fa , loro hanno bloccato Imbula e vedono cosa succede conj Kondo, se lo prendono mollano Imbula.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ahahah che bello avere una disponibilità economica superiore a quella dei ****azzurri


----------



## Dany20 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accelerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*


Ma dove li trovano i soldi questi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Vi riporto la schermata di Milan Channel di oggi che molti hanno già scordato. *







*Ergo la spiegazione può essere questa: Kondo ci ha detto si, per questo Galliani ora sta ultimando l'accordo col Monaco. Ausilio lo è venuto a sapere e con una mossa disperata è andato in Francia per strappare il si al giocatore e trattare pure lui col Monaco. Ma consapevoli del prezzo alto, si sono premuniti con l'Imbuto. In sostanza, è una manovra di disturbo da barboni bella e buona.*


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vi riporto la schermata di Milan Channel di oggi che molti hanno già scordato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puo'essere ma pedulla' dice che hanno preso imbula poco fa per 19 milioni..ci provan anche per kondo sapendo che devono tirarne fuori minimo 30?


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

Doveva essere, questa di Kondgobia, la prima trattativa frutto della collaborazione Galliani-Lucas: Galliani sul Monaco, Lucas sul suo ex assistito. Beh, come minimo c'è da oliare tutto il meccanismo. Se stasera Galliani deve ulteriormente rialzare l'offerta sul cartellino per chiudere l'affare sa già chi deve ringraziare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> puo'essere ma pedulla' dice che hanno preso imbula poco fa per 19 milioni..ci provan anche per kondo sapendo che devono tirarne fuori minimo 30?



Ho aggiunto altro, leggi.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Vi riporto la schermata di Milan Channel di oggi che molti hanno già scordato. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



una cosa è certa:l'inserimento dei perdazzurri ci farà spendere più soldi in caso la spuntassimo noi.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Vi riporto la schermata di Milan Channel di oggi che molti hanno già scordato. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se la schermata di MC è attendibile, allora la tua è una disamina sensata e logica. D'altronde non vedo perchè debba preferire in maniera assoluta l'inter.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> una cosa è certa:l'inserimento dei perdazzurri ci farà spendere più soldi in caso la spuntassimo noi.



Se le cose stanno come ha detto MC, il giocatore ci ha detto già di si alle cifre proposte (si parla di 3,5M + bonus) e il cartellino lo pagheremo 35M, ossia quando vuole il Monaco. Quindi nessuna spesa in più, ma soltanto quella preventivata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Vi riporto la schermata di Milan Channel di oggi che molti hanno già scordato. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora in teoria l'Inter è in vantaggio visto che Laudisa ha detto che Kondo si era promesso all'Inter.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> puo'essere ma pedulla' dice che hanno preso imbula poco fa per 19 milioni..ci provan anche per kondo sapendo che devono tirarne fuori minimo 30?



Più che preso hanno trovato l'accordo con il Marsiglia ma prima vogliono vedere come va con Kondo.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Allora in teoria l'Inter è in vantaggio visto che Laudisa ha detto che Kondo si era promesso all'Inter.



Imbula pare verrà a costare tra i 18 e i 22 milioni. Una bella differenza con i 35 di Kondogbia. Bisogna capire se l'Inter è realmente in grado di pareggiare l'offerta, se così non fosse vuol dire che vogliono solo romperci i cogl..


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

certo che se penso che la juve prese Vidal a 15 milioni e senza nessuno sforzo....mentre noi per prenderne uno che fino a qualche gg fa non si sapeva neanche dove giocava....mi viene da piangere!!! che stress assurdo!! ma la cosa che mi fa più rabbia è: e mai possibile che tutti noi dobbiamo stare a quello che dicono i vari "giornalai" dimarzio,pedulla,marchetti,laudisa e compagnia....e nessuno della società che ci dica come stanno VERAMENTE le cose!??!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Allora in teoria l'Inter è in vantaggio visto che Laudisa ha detto che Kondo si era promesso all'Inter.



Ma dove sta scritto adesso che Kondo si è promesso all'Inter? Laudisa ci dava sempre in vantaggio! E comunque il giocatore ci ha detto si, questo vedo che ancora non è chiaro. Appena raggiungiamo l'accordo col Monaco possiamo ufficializzare. L'Inter solo con il si del giocatore non ci fa niente. Ausilio per fregarci dovrebbe convincere il giocatore a richiamarci e dirci di no. Dai


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> L'accordo col Monaco serve a poco: più importante quello col giocatore.
> Inutile perdere tempo. Si chiede il permesso per parlare col giocatore; una volte ottenuto si tratta e si chiude.
> Dopo di che si va dall'AD della squadra e si dice: "abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo col giocatore" (non viceversa).
> Altrimenti non serve molto.
> L'esperienza dovrebbe aver insegnato qualcosa al condo(r)m.



Un club può avere tutti gli accordi che vuole con un giocatore, ma non ci fa nulla senza averne uno col proprietario del cartellino. La Juve con Cavani e iturbe ne sa qualcosa.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

abbiamo i soldi nell'anno sbagliato..avremmo preso eriksen e pjanic a alla meta' negli anni scorsi


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

cmq mi disturba molto che prendono imbulà , oggi sentivo alla tv che più di uno scout e vari addetti ai lavori, tra kondo e imbulà hanno ritenuto che fosse il secondo ad avere più margini di miglioramento......
io kondo lo conosco abbastanza bene, ed è un ottimo centrocampista, molto dinamico, con buona tecnica e senso della posizione sul campo, e faccio fatica a credere che questo imbulà è migliore boh..


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accelerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*



praticamente la loro è solo una mossa di disturbo. 
vogliono scatenare un'asta per farci spendere di più, muoviamoci a chiudere e loro s'attaccassero a imbula.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*





.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*


Certo che se non lo prende è meglio che rimanga a vita a Montecarlo.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Allora in teoria l'Inter è in vantaggio visto che Laudisa ha detto che Kondo si era promesso all'Inter.



Laudisa ha detto che dopo le promesse all'Inter, Kondo strizza l'occhio al Milan


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> No ho letto che o prendono uno o l'atro cosi dicono pure Di Marzio giorni fa , loro hanno bloccato Imbula e vedono cosa succede conj Kondo, se lo prendono mollano Imbula.



E a me sembra un ottima mossa quella del inter.
Bloccano l'alternativa e ci provano per il top.
Da noi invece il nulla.
Se non arriva Kondogbia ci vorra almeno 2 nuovi summit ad arcore con Berlusconi, Bee, Lucas, Galliani e Mihajlovic per decidere chi sara il sostituto del francese... poi parte Galliani per "parlare e mangiare" e dopo 2 o 3 settimane di trattative salta tutto.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



pure la juve?non si capisce piu nullaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma dove sta scritto adesso che Kondo si è promesso all'Inter? Laudisa ci dava sempre in vantaggio! E comunque il giocatore ci ha detto si, questo vedo che ancora non è chiaro. Appena raggiungiamo l'accordo col Monaco possiamo ufficializzare. L'Inter solo con il si del giocatore non ci fa niente. Ausilio per fregarci dovrebbe convincere il giocatore a richiamarci e dirci di no. Dai



Cosi ha scritto lui, sto sclerando pure io  sto in "ansia" già mi immaggino gli sfotto ecc  . Ma dove sta scritto che ci ha detto si? mi sono persa qualche pezzo mi sa.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Stasera l'inter ci proverà perKondogbia sapendo che il Milan può arrivare a 35 milioni, cifra ritenuta alta per i neroazzurri quindi rende l'operazione più complicata per via del costo del cartellino, il Milan vuole accelerare e formulare l'offerta per sbloccare tutto. Pochi minuti fa l'Inter ha raggiunto l'accordo con il Marsiglia per Imbula.*



Comunque l'unico mio dubbio è che, se non si chiude per stasera, la situazione si trascini ancora in attesa che succeda qualcosa nei prossimi giorni.
Giovedì ci sarà la risposta sullo Stadio: che sia pregiudiziale per l'ingresso di Bee?
Oppure c'è qualche altro intoppo che induce Galliani (il Milan) a non chiudere?
Che Thohir sia informato e che stia tentando il tutto per tutto, spiattellandolo al Monaco?
Non è possibile che dopo tre viaggi a Monaco non si sia ancora chiusa l'operazione, dai!!!
Nemmeno un minus habens...


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Facciamo una scommessa...
> Galliani chiude e Ausilio parte lo stesso, ma va a chiudere Imbula per far vedere che non è rimasto col cerino in mano...così siamo tutti contenti.
> 
> Prevedibile.



.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Se lo prende l'Inter spero si rompa il crociato. 8 mesi fuori.


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



E' sicuramente una battuta sul fantomatico inserimento dell'inperd


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

ci sono altri 3 club sul calciatore? umhhhhhhh
il mistero s'infittisce.....
una sarebbe l'indonesiana, una forse l'arsenal.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Cosi ha scritto lui, sto sclerando pure io  sto in "ansia" già mi immaggino gli sfotto ecc  . Ma dove sta scritto che ci ha detto si? mi sono persa qualche pezzo mi sa.



Era una mia deduzione dalla schermata odierna di MC, se leggi qualche pagina prima capisci


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



l'errore di galliani è stato non rimanere a montecarlo, come ha fatto con jm ad oporto.il fatto che dica che non si muova da li mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ci sono altri 3 club sul calciatore? umhhhhhhh
> il mistero s'infittisce.....
> una sarebbe l'indonesiana, una forse l'arsenal.....



Anche su Martinez c'erano l'Arsenal, il City e l'Ascoli.
Dai ragazzi, non voglio fare il super ottimista, ma è nostro.
Le ipotesi complottistiche lasciamole ad Adam Kadmon, Kondogbia è del Milan.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Anche su Martinez c'erano l'Arsenal, il City e l'Ascoli.
> Dai ragazzi, non voglio fare il super ottimista, ma è nostro.
> Le ipotesi complottistiche lasciamole ad Adam Kadmon, Kondogbia è del Milan.



calma ! qua non si puo' mai sapere


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Secondo tuttomercatoweb dall'Inghilterra dicono che se il Milan perde Kondogbia è pronta a prendere Yaya Toure


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Anche su Martinez c'erano l'Arsenal, il City e l'Ascoli.
> Dai ragazzi, non voglio fare il super ottimista, *ma è nostro.*
> Le ipotesi complottistiche lasciamole ad Adam Kadmon, Kondogbia è del Milan.



Aspettiamo a festeggiare.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Comunque l'unico mio dubbio è che, se non si chiude per stasera, la situazione si trascini ancora in attesa che succeda qualcosa nei prossimi giorni.
> Giovedì ci sarà la risposta sullo Stadio: che sia pregiudiziale per l'ingresso di Bee?
> Oppure c'è qualche altro intoppo che induce Galliani (il Milan) a non chiudere?
> Che Thohir sia informato e che stia tentando il tutto per tutto, spiattellandolo al Monaco?
> ...



secondo me a sto punto è il giocatore che tentenna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



Dai Gallo,chiudi sto affare che ne abbiamo un disperato bisogno


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



È evidente comunque che il giocatore qualche perplessità su di noi ce l'ha, altrimenti si sarebbe già chiuso. Probabilmente spera in un'offerta del Barcellona o di qualche club di Premier.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> cmq mi disturba molto che prendono imbulà , oggi sentivo alla tv che più di uno scout e vari addetti ai lavori, tra kondo e imbulà hanno ritenuto che fosse il secondo ad avere più margini di miglioramento......
> io kondo lo conosco abbastanza bene, ed è un ottimo centrocampista, molto dinamico, con buona tecnica e senso della posizione sul campo, e faccio fatica a credere che questo imbulà è migliore boh..



Imbula è buono, ma attenzione che il campionato francese è il rifila pacchi per eccellenza subito dopo il Brasile. 
M'vila sembrava chissà cosa, poi tra rubin kazan e inter si è visto il suo valore. E Diarra? Strapagato dal real Madrid è sparito dopo breve tempo. Oppure gourcuff e ben arfa.
Kondogbia garantisce più certezze in tal senso. Per la cronaca la Juve lo stava comprando prima che andasse al Siviglia. Imbula è venuto fuori invece solo recentemente.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Dopo che Di Marzio ha definito "pazzesca" questa trattativa si capisce ancor di più quanto sia stata montata dai giornalisti...


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Galliani ha detto: "Posso solo dire che si è inserita anche la Juventus in questa specie di trofeo tim". Voi la vedete come una battuta? Boh


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Galliani ha detto: "Posso solo dire che si è inserita anche la Juventus in questa specie di trofeo tim". Voi la vedete come una battuta? Boh



Si sicuro, o va all'Inter o da noi.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Imbula è buono, ma attenzione che il campionato francese è il rifila pacchi per eccellenza subito dopo il Brasile.
> M'vila sembrava chissà cosa, poi tra rubin kazan e inter si è visto il suo valore. E Diarra? Strapagato dal real Madrid è sparito dopo breve tempo. Oppure gourcuff e ben arfa.
> Kondogbia garantisce più certezze in tal senso. Per la cronaca la Juve lo stava comprando prima che andasse al Siviglia. Imbula è venuto fuori invece solo recentemente.


Bravo. Vorrei ricordare che Kondogbia lo volevano già squadre come il Real quando era al Siviglia e ha fatto bene sia in Liga che in Ligue 1 che in Champions...tanto per capirci...


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Prendere sia lui che il marsigliese no?


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Di Marzio,la Juventus ha comunicato di non trattare Kondogbia*


----------



## tapiro1 (19 Giugno 2015)

Forse sarebbe il caso di non sbandierare ai quattro venti i nomi dei giocatori che ci interessano.....


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Prendere sia lui che il marsigliese no?



Con i 20 milioni di Imbula ti prendi un regista come Clasie o Xhaka


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



Comunque un dirigente serio quel perdazzurro a Monaco non lo avrebbe neanche fatto arrivare. Vedi Juve-Mandzukic parti e chiudi. Noi ogni volta che dobbiamo prendere un calciatore passano giorni e giorni, mettiamo su un circo e tutti sanno cosa fa e dove va Galliani. Ora vedi di prenderlo. 

Se ci fosse stata la Juve ce lo avrebbe fregato alla grande.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Galliani sta al gioco perchè a lui va bene così...giustifica il prezzo alto, fa un po' di scena che inorgoglisce il suo ego e fa vedere che l'abbiamo strappato ai cugini, motivo in più per amarlo fin da subito.
Gli intertristi alla fine prenderanno Imbula e penseranno d'aver fatto l'affare risparmiando anche dei soldi...
E tutti vissero felici e contenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio,la Juventus ha comunicato di non trattare Kondogbia*



Si sapeva è lotta a due ormai


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> il quale peraltro avrebbe offerto un prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto secondo quanto un altro utente aveva sentito da Laudisa





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dovremmo aver paura di sto essere qua? Ma per favore. Sto ridendo da 3 ore





Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



Secondo me Galliani in modo elegante ha dato del contastorie a Di Marzio...


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio,la Juventus ha comunicato di non trattare Kondogbia*



mamma mia che ridicolo Galliani


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio,la Juventus ha comunicato di non trattare Kondogbia*



Marotta l'aveva già detto giorni fa che non interessava.
Braida idem.
Eppure, a distanza di giorni, sono tornate fuori voci sia sul Barcellona che sulla Juve.
E' il calciomercato. 60% realtà, 40% finzione


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Galliani sta al gioco perchè a lui va bene così...giustifica il prezzo alto, fa un po' di scena che inorgoglisce il suo ego e fa vedere che l'abbiamo strappato ai cugini, motivo in più per amarlo fin da subito.
> Gli intertristi alla fine prenderanno Imbula e penseranno d'aver fatto l'affare risparmiando anche dei soldi...
> E tutti vissero felici e contenti.


Spero proprio di no, ma non vorrei che l'inter li prenda tutti e due visto che per Imbula è già fatta...


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



non ho visto l'intervista quindi non so dire se scherzava o meno, a quanto leggo pare essere una battuta, meglio così, se si inserisse davvero, ora come ora, non credo sceglierebbe noi


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo tuttomercatoweb dall'Inghilterra dicono che se il Milan perde Kondogbia è pronta a prendere Yaya Toure



Allora rinunciamo volentieri


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si sapeva è lotta a due ormai



...se l'offerta dell'Inter è quella che circola (richiesta di prestito) non c'è lotta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Giugno 2015)

tapiro1 ha scritto:


> Forse sarebbe il caso di non sbandierare ai quattro venti i nomi dei giocatori che ci interessano.....



.


Da quotare.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Spero proprio di no, ma non vorrei che l'inter li prenda tutti e due visto che per Imbula è già fatta...



All'Inter piace Kondogbia, ma realisticamente non è mai stato vicino a vestire la maglia nerazzurra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se l'offerta dell'Inter è quella che circola (richiesta di prestito) non c'è lotta.



Solo la gds parla di prestito altri tutti cash, ma Pedullà dice che 35 milioni la ritengono troppo alta se fosse cosi allora


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta. La Juventus ha appena smentito ufficialmente l'interessa per Kondogbia.*




quotate per favore


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se l'offerta dell'Inter è quella che circola (richiesta di prestito) non c'è lotta.



si dice che offrano 30 milioni altro che prestito.


Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*


----------



## J&B (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque questo fatto che ritardiamo a ufficializzare fa pensare. mah.....


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

tapiro1 ha scritto:


> Forse sarebbe il caso di non sbandierare ai quattro venti i nomi dei giocatori che ci interessano.....



Sbandierarlo significa aumentare le visite, parlare del Milan, appassionarsi alla trattativa.
Se lo sbandierano, è perchè sanno già di averlo in mano. Idem per Martinez.
I thriller li creano i giornalisti e noi tifosi che ci facciamo prendere in giro e perdiamo subito le speranze...mi ci metto in mezzo, anche se in questo caso sono sempre stato fiducioso.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta. La Juventus ha appena smentito ufficialmente l'interessa per Kondogbia.*



La cosa certa è che entro stasera sarà dentro o fuori, ora devo andare a lavorare mannaggia cerchero di entrare ogni tanto e aggiornate sempre ( possibilmente con belle notizie   .


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



E' inutile che fai battute sulla Juve, Galliani. Invece di chiacchierà chiudi 'ste trattative (come fa appunto qualcun'altro).


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> si dice che offrano 30 milioni altro che prestito.



...il Gallo allora ne offrirà 35


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Di Marzio Ausilio è arrivato a Montecarlo per parlare con Kondogbia e poi con il Monaco.*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Ausilio è arrivato a Montecarlo per parlare con Kondogbia e poi con il Monaco.



...ed il Gallo aspetta?


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Bravo Ausilio, questa sarà la tua Waterloo!


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Spero che abbiano il piano B.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta.*



Comunque questa storia è davvero allucinante ed assurda... viaggi, cene, questo e quello e poi ci sono ancora millemila intoppi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Ausilio è arrivato a Montecarlo per parlare con Kondogbia e poi con il Monaco.



Questo confermerebbe quanto sostenevo qui: 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Vi riporto la schermata di Milan Channel di oggi che molti hanno già scordato. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Ausilio è arrivato a Montecarlo per parlare con Kondogbia e poi con il Monaco.



mah, sempre più convinto che Di Marzio stia facendo cinema per il suo editore, l'Inter non ha nessuna chance economica di portare a casa il giocatore (solo per pagare Dodo e Shaqiri deve vendere Kovacic).


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Spero che abbiano il piano B.



Come Renzi


----------



## prebozzio (19 Giugno 2015)

> *Queste alcune dichiarazioni di Galliani (a Montecarlo) riportate da Sky:"Sono qui a Montecarlo e non mi muovo. Non sono nè ottimista nè pessimista. Sul giocatore si è inserita anche la Juve". Sky riporta che quest'ultima potrebbe essere una battuta*.


Sembra che adesso al mondo ci sia Kondgobia. 
Abbiamo offerto al Monaco e al giocatore quello che vogliono? Tentenna? E allora ciao Kondgobia, chissenefrega! 
Sembra che sia l'unico centrocampista sulla terra.
Con quei soldi si possono comprare fior di giocatori.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mah, sempre più convinto che Di Marzio stia facendo cinema per il suo editore, l'Inter non ha nessuna chance economica di portare a casa il giocatore (solo per pagare Dodo e Shaqiri deve vendere Kovacic).



Secondo me se vengono a Monaco è perchè hanno la preferenza del giocatore.Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo viaggio con il rischio di fare brutte figure.
A me sto francese ha comunque già stufato...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2015)

*Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me se vengono a Monaco è perchè hanno la preferenza del giocatore.Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo viaggio con il rischio di fare brutte figure.
> A me sto francese ha comunque già stufato...



potrebbe anche essere una mossa disperata per evitare le dimissioni di Ciuffetto....gli fanno vedere che ci stanno provando...o forse Ausilio manco c'è a Montecarlo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me se vengono a Monaco è perchè hanno la preferenza del giocatore.Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo viaggio con il rischio di fare brutte figure.
> A me sto francese ha comunque già stufato...



Ma poi continuo a non capire dove trovino i soldi per pagarlo ... Miranda in prestito oneroso perché non hanno 18 milioni per prenderlo e sganciano Cash 35 milioni per il Kondo?


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me se vengono a Monaco è perchè hanno la preferenza del giocatore.Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo viaggio con il rischio di fare brutte figure.
> A me sto francese ha comunque già stufato...


Anche secondo me aihmè!!! questa storia non mi piace per niente!!!!


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



come fa a preferire l'Inter resta un mistero..


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Mi piacerebbe sapere il motivo di tale preferenza


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



vattene pure all'Inter


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Se lo dice Bargiggia sono più ottimista


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Che ci vada allora, che ci siamo rotti di sti tentennamenti di TUTTI.


----------



## Principe (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Per me può andare sulla luna solo andata .


----------



## il condor (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Ausilio è arrivato a Montecarlo per parlare con Kondogbia e poi con il Monaco.*



arrivare a farsi scippare i giocatori dai perdazzuri. incredibile. 
spero che con quelle dichiarazioni il condor sia sicuro perchè se lo perdiamo... non ci voglio neanche pensare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*


Bargiggia ne ha mai azzeccata una? Comunque un giocatore che ci preferisce all'Inter non lo voglio più vedere.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> come fa a preferire l'Inter resta un mistero..



penso che Bargiggia ne sappia quanto noi...


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



la verità è che questi lo trattano da prima di noi.Il blitz dell'agente alla Pinetina negli ultimi giorni di Maggio lo conferma.


----------



## Kaw (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*


Comincio a temerlo, perchè in caso contrario questa trattativa sarebbe già stata chiusa da un pezzo.
Non capisco cosa possa fargli preferire l'Inter, ma se è questo ciò che vuole vada pure, figuriamoci se dobbiamo stare a pregarlo.
Poi capirei se ci fossero squadre come Barcellona, Arsenal, ma l'Inter?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Lasciamoli lì dove si trova..

Onestamente sono stanco di questi giocatori che tentennano. Puntiamo su gente che vuole VERAMENTE il Milan e che appena squilla il telefono si alzano.. 

Poi quando tra un paio di anni, torniamo a dettare leggere si mangeranno il fegato


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere il motivo di tale preferenza



Bella domanda. Tutti parlano di preferenza per l'Inter, ma nessuno che abbia la decenza si spiegarne i motivi.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Comunque, se questo andasse davvero da quelli la, le parole sarebbero ancor di più inversamente proporzionali ai fatti...


----------



## folletto (19 Giugno 2015)

Mah, se Ausilio è a Montecarlo penso che avrà (o pensa di avere) qualche buona carta in mano e, purtroppo, se il giocatore dovesse scegliere l'inter la partita si complicherebbe parecchio. Certo che se il pelato si facesse fregare da ausilia dovrebbe autoeliminarsi definitivamente.

PS il pelato nelle ultime sessioni di calciomercato si è parecchio e questa è una cosa che potremmo pagare


----------



## Sanchez (19 Giugno 2015)

I perdazzurri non mi preoccupano, invece se Fabio Paratici si sta muovendo nell'ombra è la FINE 

Muoviti maledetto Condom


----------



## Schism75 (19 Giugno 2015)

Quello che io penso é che questa trattativa doveva essere chiusa prima di quella di Martinez, che stava facendo la coppa America e si poteva tranquillamente trattare dopo. Ora, se é vero che abbiamo disponibilità economica, prendiamo stasera Verratti e Yaya se possibile a costo di spendere 80 milioni. Così dai un segnale forte a tutti.


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*


Ma se ne andasse a quel paese sto moccioso, andasse all'inter. Quando tra un pò il Milan tornerà, perchè tornerà, grande... deve venire a Milanello a piedi scalzi e supplicando di poter venire a vendere le bibite sulle gradinate... e ci deve pure pagare per farlo...

[MENTION=2075]Alberto[/MENTION] niente insulti, modera i termini


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2015)

personalmente,se Galliani ha già fatto l'offerta definitiva sia al Monaco che al giocatore,trovo inutile proseguire questa trattativa.
Se Kondogbia accetta bene,altrimenti con quei soldi si vira verso un altro grande centrocampista,ce ne sono in giro


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Con i 20 milioni di Imbula ti prendi un regista come Clasie o Xhaka


e prendiamoli allora


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1992]Litte2307[/MENTION] lascia stare quel sito


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Si certo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Giugno 2015)

Raga, calma. E quanto riferisce Bargiggia. Come vuole sapere lui cosa pensa Kondogbia? Bargiggia....Vi prego.


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Ma se ne andasse a quel paese sto moccioso, andasse all'inter. Quando tra un pò il Milan tornerà, perchè tornerà, grande... deve venire a Milanello a piedi scalzi e supplicando di poter venire a vendere le bibite sulle gradinate... e ci deve pure pagare per farlo...
> 
> [MENTION=2075]Alberto[/MENTION] niente insulti, modera i termini


Scusa mi sono fatto prendere dalla rabbia... ma come si fa a preferire una squadra che nel suo DNA ha solo la sconfitta e vincono una volta ogni 45 anni...
Mi scuso ancora e torno OT


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1992]Litte2307[/MENTION] perché è inaffidabile

Bah, sarà... Anche se è abbastanza seguito, ma ok


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> come fa a preferire l'Inter resta un mistero..


ma basta 35m , ibra e un bun cc
evitiao la fuffa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*


Quindi tecnicamente l'Inter sta spendendo così o dovrebbe spendere così:
-Quasi 30 mln per Kondogbia
-15 per Miranda
-20 per Imbula
-Murillo a 8 milioni (preso a Febbraio però)
-I riscatti di Brozovic e Shakiri che non so quanto ammonteranno.
Forse mi sono perso il momento in cui lo sceicco del Qatar si è preso pure l'Inter in sti giorni, forse sono un po' disattento.


----------



## Jackson86 (19 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo si chiuda. Sinceramente sarebbe una beffa clamorosa. Non vedo cosa ha l'Inter di meglio. Sono anche loro senza coppe.


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi tecnicamente l'Inter sta spendendo così o dovrebbe spendere così:
> -Quasi 30 mln per Kondogbia
> -15 per Miranda
> -20 per Imbula
> ...



Oppure Mr. Bee ha acquistato quote dell'inter invece che del Milan


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Comunque su sky bet ora il Milan è di nuovo in vantaggio


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi tecnicamente l'Inter sta spendendo così o dovrebbe spendere così:
> -Quasi 30 mln per Kondogbia
> -15 per Miranda
> -20 per Imbula
> ...


disperazione , o champions o fallisce


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Comunque su sky bet ora il Milan è di nuovo in vantaggio



Bene bene ☺


----------



## Dapone (19 Giugno 2015)

secondo me notizie, presunti rilanci, viaggi e cose così li fanno apposta per questo tipo di scommesse.


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> secondo me notizie, presunti rilanci, viaggi e cose così li fanno apposta per questo tipo di scommesse.



Potrebbe essere mooolto plausibile


----------



## Dapone (19 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere mooolto plausibile



se ci sono le quote, qualcuno ci scommette. magari proprio i giornalisti che ne conoscono l'esito.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*


.


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> se ci sono le quote, qualcuno ci scommette. magari proprio i giornalisti che ne conoscono l'esito.



Di questo non ne ho la certezza, ma sono sicuro che ciò che dicono i giornalai è falso al 99%, i motivi di gonfiare le notizie sono sicuramente attirare i clienti a leggere le proprie buffonate e poi c'è dell'altro (che potrebbe essere ciò che tu dici)


----------



## Dapone (19 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Di questo non ne ho la certezza, ma sono sicuro che ciò che dicono i giornalai è falso al 99%, i motivi di gonfiare le notizie sono sicuramente attirare i clienti a leggere le proprie buffonate e poi c'è dell'altro (che potrebbe essere ciò che tu dici)



visto che giornali non ne vendono più, meglio darsi ad un nuovo bisnisss.
chiuso OT.

Daje cravatta gialla, portati lo scalpo di ausilio


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente...mi son rotto i maroni di un tira-e-molla con l'Inter per un giocatore che ha si prospettiva ma che deve ancora dimostrare tanto in un campionato non saponetta come la Ligue 1. Vuole l'Inter? Ma che ci vada...fino a 4 mesi fa e prima della Doyen ne avevo solo sentito parlare come un prospetto. 35 mln di cartellino? 3,5 mln di stipendio per 4 anni e ci stiamo anche a pernsare...ma scherziamo?
Ma sarà mica l'unico centrocampista al mondo dai!!!

Piuttosto telefonerei a Marsiglia, prenderei Imbula a 10/15 mln in meno e risparmierei quei soldi per un altro acquisto o per lo stipendio di Ibra.

Due sole constatazioni conclusive sulla vicenda:
1) Non vorrei che il nostro mercato sia vincolato SOLO a determinati nomi perchè il fondo Doyen vuole rientrare da subito dei propri soldi dati a Mr. Bee e al Milan;
2) Galliani ha sbagliato. Doveva restare a Montecarlo e trattare fino alla firma. Soprattutto perchè sei partito MOLTO dopo gli altri non potendo pianificare per nulla un mercato. Io mi sono rotto del fatto che continuiamo ad avere "uomini di paglia" per lasciare la scena al Condor. In un mercato come quello di oggi, col Milan che deve muoversi contemporaneamente e in fretta su più fronti importanti...serviva almeno una spalla importante e soprattutto credibile.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

@Little2307 lascia perdere quella fonte...


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> .



È un articolo che si basa su supposizioni, sembra un commento a caso di qualsiasi di noi in questi giorni.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Giugno 2015)

Incrociamo le dita, che si levino sti interisti.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



Mia nonna che è analfabeta e non sa una cippa di calcio è più affidabile del pettinato strano (soprannome che gli ha dato il buon Diego abatantuono) bargiggia.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2015)

> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco*



Detto che era comunque doveroso postarla,bisogna dire che Bargiggia non ne azzecca una dai tempi di quando Bonera giocava nel Brescia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*


Stasera la faccenda deve chiudersi in un senso o nell'altro.

Più che altro non capisco perché Galliani sia ripartito per Milano senza avere l'accordo col giocatore, la cui volontà è fondamentale. Questo è un errore che potremmo pagare a carissimo prezzo e la colpa sarebbe esclusivamente del geometra perché le condizioni favorevoli c'erano tutte. Devi essere proprio un incapace per non portare a termine una trattativa del genere col fondo doyen di mezzo dai.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: Kondogbia preferisce l'Inter ma avranno un peso importante anche le richieste del vice presidente del Monaco.*



sarà meglio cominciare a guardarsi attorno allora, questo ho idea che viene da noi controvoglia.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Bah...


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Quote Sky bet: Milan 1.53 inter 2.88


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sinceramente...mi son rotto i maroni di un tira-e-molla con l'Inter per un giocatore che ha si prospettiva ma che deve ancora dimostrare tanto in un campionato non saponetta come la Ligue 1. Vuole l'Inter? Ma che ci vada...fino a 4 mesi fa e prima della Doyen ne avevo solo sentito parlare come un prospetto. 35 mln di cartellino? 3,5 mln di stipendio per 4 anni e ci stiamo anche a pernsare...ma scherziamo?
> Ma sarà mica l'unico centrocampista al mondo dai!!!
> 
> Piuttosto telefonerei a Marsiglia, prenderei Imbula a 10/15 mln in meno e risparmierei quei soldi per un altro acquisto o per lo stipendio di Ibra.
> ...



Un'ottima analisi, Konrad. Galliani ha sottovalutato il problema del consenso del giocatore. Si è fidato dei buoni uffici della Doyen ed ha sbagliato: nell'entourage del giocatore vi è chi spinge per qualche concorrente del Milan ed ha sufficiente carisma presso di lui per condizionarne la volontà, più di quanto non sappia fare o non abbia fatto Lucas. Doveva blindare l'accordo con Kondgobia prima di parlare con il club: lui ha sempre fatto così. C'è chi invece in questa esitazione di Galliani ha visto uno spazio utile di manovra e si è buttato. Ora Galliani deve minacciare di pareggiare ed anzi superare qualsiasi offerta più alta di altri club per tagliarli fuori nel gradimento del Monaco e ripresentarsi davanti al giocatore. Non un bel procedere.


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sarà meglio cominciare a guardarsi attorno allora, questo ho idea che viene da noi controvoglia.




Ma non ci credo minimamente. Stanno sparando veramente un sacco di boiate. In nessun universo un giocatore preferirebbe l'Inter al Milan. Me lo immagino proprio Kondogbia che va dal presidente del Monaco piangendo chiendendogli di accettare la cassa di banane che offre l'inter in quanto sua squadra del cuore


----------



## Alberto (19 Giugno 2015)

Secondo il corriere dello sport Kondogbia fa leva sull'inter per ottenere un ingaggio maggiore dal Milan


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma non ci credo minimamente. Stanno sparando veramente un sacco di boiate. In nessun universo un giocatore preferirebbe l'Inter al Milan. Me lo immagino proprio Kondogbia che va dal presidente del Monaco piangendo chiendendogli di accettare la cassa di banane che offre l'inter in quanto sua squadra del cuore



Io ho solo dei dubbi sulla provenienza dei soldi nerazzurri ma, stando a quello che si legge, ci sono eh! Perchè alla fine se stringe tutto, potrebbe prendersi Murillo, Miranda, Imbula, Kondogbia, uno tra Jovetic e Salah...il tutto su un telaio che, onestamente, di base è più ricco del nostro


----------



## UKarkaMagno (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Bah... Vedremo. Secondo me alla fine stanno facendo anche teatrino. E poi i giornali a parere mio si inventano anche qualcosa.


----------



## UKarkaMagno (19 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## kiawtkoski (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma non ci credo minimamente. Stanno sparando veramente un sacco di boiate. In nessun universo un giocatore preferirebbe l'Inter al Milan. Me lo immagino proprio Kondogbia che va dal presidente del Monaco piangendo chiendendogli di accettare la cassa di banane che offre l'inter in quanto sua squadra del cuore


Mah, io non ne sarei così certo però...
Uno tra Barca è Reale può preferire una all'altra o comunque apprezzare entrambe


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

kiawtkoski ha scritto:


> Mah, io non ne sarei così certo però...
> Uno tra Barca è Reale può preferire una all'altra o comunque apprezzare entrambe



Stai parlando di una squadra che vanta 10 champiins e un altra che ha cambiato il calcio negli ultimi anni. Ci sta di tentennare tra Real e Barca ma tra Milan e Inter non c' è partita come appeal


----------



## kiawtkoski (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di una squadra che vanta 10 champiins e un altra che ha cambiato il calcio negli ultimi anni. Ci sta di tentennare tra Real e Barca ma tra Milan e Inter non c' è partita come appeal


Ovviamente sono d'accordo con te.
Però resto perplesso...
Boh per me da fuori e da un imparziale non c'è differenza


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Kondogbia sfrutta l'interessamento dell'Inter per ottenere un ingaggio più alto dal Milan.*


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Arrivato ora, speravo in qualche annuncio. Niente


----------



## walter 22 (19 Giugno 2015)

le ultime news sembrano tutte chiacchiere, vedremo...


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Kondogbia sfrutta l'interessamento dell'Inter per ottenere un ingaggio più alto dal Milan.*



E noi ci caschiamo con tutte le scarpe. Comunque abbiamo capito che il giocatore interessa solo le italiane.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Arrivato ora, speravo in qualche annuncio. Niente



Mettiti comodo. C'è tempo.


----------



## kiawtkoski (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di una squadra che vanta 10 champiins e un altra che ha cambiato il calcio negli ultimi anni. Ci sta di tentennare tra Real e Barca ma tra Milan e Inter non c' è partita come appeal


Poi credimi sto spesso all'estero per lavoro e tutti parlando di calcio mi nominano il loro Triplete, che per tutti è stato epico


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mettiti comodo. C'è tempo.



Ho tutto il tempo di rileggermi "Guerra e pace".


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

In tempi andati scrissi che, a mio modesto avviso, con un centrocampo composto da Imbula, Kondogbia e X (altro a scelta tra uno dei nostri o Mauri o Bertolacci) davanti potevano giocare Menez, Ibra, JM (o sostituti)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Giugno 2015)

kiawtkoski ha scritto:


> Poi credimi sto spesso all'estero per lavoro e tutti parlando di calcio mi nominano il loro Triplete, che per tutti è stato epico



In Germania del Inter non se ne frega nessuno, per esempio. Forse dipende dal paese, ma qui l'Inter conta molto meno di Milan e Juventus


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

kiawtkoski ha scritto:


> Poi credimi sto spesso all'estero per lavoro e tutti parlando di calcio mi nominano il loro Triplete, che per tutti è stato epico



In che senso epico? Per il fondoschiena o cosa? Non di certo per il gioco spumeggiante.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

Non avrei MAI pensato che potesse essere l'Inter a mettere giù quel centrocampo...


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Giugno 2015)

Per Pedullà l'Inter ha l'accordo con Kondogbia ma non quello col Monaco.


----------



## Campioniditutto (19 Giugno 2015)

...


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per Pedullà l'Inter ha l'accordo con Kondogbia ma non quello col Monaco.



Pedullà è quello più serio secondo me. Allora che vada all'inter.


----------



## kiawtkoski (19 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In Germania del Inter non se ne frega nessuno, per esempio. Forse dipende dal paese, ma qui l'Inter conta molto meno di Milan e Juventus



Mah io sto stesso a Monaco di Baviera e a Amburgo e non è così


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per Pedullà l'Inter ha l'accordo con Kondogbia ma non quello col Monaco.



Ma l'inter cosa ha offerto per avere la preferenza del giocatore? Tutta l'indonesia?la saras? Mha...


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Campioniditutto ha scritto:


> Un mio amico mi ha appena girato questa... è faaaaaaaataaaaa!!!



TROLL


----------



## kiawtkoski (19 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> In che senso epico? Per il fondoschiena o cosa? Non di certo per il gioco spumeggiante.


Per la forza con cui batterono il Barca all'andata, per Mourinho, per il fatto di giocare con 4 attaccanti, per la loro coreografia che a detta di molti fu sensazionale (parole loro).
Io mi ci ogni volta ma poi sapere che un po' mi tocca riconoscerlo?


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> TROLL



e quella foto da dove esce?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> e quella foto da dove esce?



E' chiaramente un fotomontaggio...


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Si quello era Seedorf


----------



## Victorss (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> e quella foto da dove esce?



E' un fotomontaggio di una foto di Galliani che firma con Seedorf..


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> e quella foto da dove esce?



trattasi di evidente fotomontaggio


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

kiawtkoski ha scritto:


> Per la forza con cui batterono il Barca all'andata, per Mourinho, per il fatto di giocare con 4 attaccanti, per la loro coreografia che a detta di molti fu sensazionale (parole loro).
> Io mi ci ******* ogni volta ma poi sapere che un po' mi tocca riconoscerlo?



Mah.


----------



## Sanchez (19 Giugno 2015)

Certo che se pure questo ci snobba dopo Van Ginkel è un segnale deprimente, venire controvoglia è un duro colpo da digerire...


----------



## Dapone (19 Giugno 2015)

Campioniditutto ha scritto:


> ...



fake


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Kondogbia sfrutta l'interessamento dell'Inter per ottenere un ingaggio più alto dal Milan.*




.


----------



## markjordan (19 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> E noi ci caschiamo con tutte le scarpe. Comunque abbiamo capito che il giocatore interessa solo le italiane.


i pazzi siamo noi
35m x un cc non tecnico di 22 anni e' assurdo
rischio flop enorme , francese poi
25m max


----------



## Ciora (19 Giugno 2015)

kiawtkoski ha scritto:


> Per la forza con cui batterono il Barca all'andata, per Mourinho, per il fatto di giocare con 4 attaccanti, per la loro coreografia che a detta di molti fu sensazionale (parole loro).
> ogni volta ma poi sapere che un po' mi tocca riconoscerlo?



Talmente tanto che hai bisogno di venire dal forum di interfans e fingerti un tifoso del milan per cercare approvazione.

Da sempre la seconda squadra di milano. Mica a parole. La bacheca è lì che parla. Ciao perdente


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Talmente tanto che hai bisogno di venire dal forum di interfans e fingerti un tifoso del milan per cercare approvazione.
> 
> Da sempre la seconda squadra di milano. Mica a parole. La bacheca è lì che parla. Ciao perdente



Chissà perchè avevo un leggerissimo sospetto fosse dell'altra sponda


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per Pedullà l'Inter ha l'accordo con Kondogbia ma non quello col Monaco.


Se hanno l' accordo e andato complimenti gallo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

se lo perde spero solo che abbia la decenza di dimettersi....non è possibile essere così incapaci santo dio....basta galliani BASTA BASTA BASTA


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Per Pedullà l'Inter ha l'accordo con Kondogbia ma non quello col Monaco.



Quindi ieri il Gallo è andato solo a magnare...


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se hanno l' accordo e andato complimenti gallo.



Certo che anche i giornalisti... in una giornata dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto. O si ha a che fare con un giocatore schizofrenico o loro sono degli imbonitori mica male.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



...asta tosta


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



saranno seduti tutti insieme e magari la cena la offre galliani...


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *




Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah, ma la telefonata di non belligeranza?


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Pazzesco. Un giocatore cercato dalle migliori squadre europee e noi rischiamo di farci fregare dai perdazzurri


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *




Se c'è veramente così tanta differenza sull'ingaggio il calciatore è già nostro. Lo sappiamo tutti che i calciatori seguono principalmente i soldi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah, ma la telefonata di non belligeranza?



...qualcuno ci credeva?


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Giugno 2015)

non sonio tanti 4 mln di ingaggio per questo giocatore?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah, ma la telefonata di non belligeranza?



A questo punto credo che non sia mai esistita... altrimenti si meriterebbero un rilancio di 5 milioni su ogni calciatore che seguono loro.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

no ma questa situazione è al limite del surreale.....
cioè davvero sono tutti nello stesso ristorante a fare praticamente un asta dal vivo con tutti i presenti?
fosse così, io non ricordo un precedente simile, voi?

qualcuno deve spiegarmi da dove tirano fuori i soldi quelli dell'indonesiana.....

p.s. cmq è da oggi pomeriggio che io ve l'ho detto per primo '' qui sembra tutto orchestrato per scatenare l'asta sull'ingaggio''


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Io in tutto questo non riesco a capire quale sia il ruolo della Doyen, e in particolare quanta influenza possa avere.
E' un giocatore della loro scuderia, come è possibile che possa scegliere l'inter?
Capirei Real o Barcellona, tanto tanto l'Arsenal, ma l'inter....
Di certo c'è che, se galliani fallisse anche questa, dovrebbe dimettersi e nascondersi il più lontano possibile. Tutte cose che ovviamente non farà mai....


----------



## Snake (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



la domanda è, quanto ancora dobbiamo aspettare i porci comodi di questo qui? mi sto rompendo le palle


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Kondogbia sfrutta l'interessamento dell'Inter per ottenere un ingaggio più alto dal Milan.*



La prima cosa intelligente che leggo da giorni


----------



## Kaw (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *


Tutti insieme allo stesso ristorante? Mai vista una cosa del genere, scandaloso.
Comunque se le cose stanno così, e il Milan offre davvero 4+1 non capisco di cosa stiano ancora parlando...


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> no ma questa situazione è al limite del surreale.....
> cioè davvero sono tutti nello stesso ristorante a fare praticamente un asta dal vivo con tutti i presenti?
> fosse così, io non ricordo un precedente simile, voi?
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, siamo dei polli. Questa situazione è ridicola e di situazioni ridicole ne abbiamo viste molte noi ma questa è assurda.


----------



## Sippilo (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *


Se è vero, di cosa stiamo ancora parlando ??


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



si, stanno facendo l'asta del fantacalcio, la trattativa è finita in un senso o nell'altro, sta cosa è ridicola.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> no ma questa situazione è al limite del surreale.....
> cioè davvero sono tutti nello stesso ristorante a fare praticamente un asta dal vivo con tutti i presenti?
> fosse così, io non ricordo un precedente simile, voi?
> 
> ...



Bravissimo. La penso esattamente come te!


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2015)

E ditelo...siamo su Scherzi a parte.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



madonna che parto. 
quando si decide sto kondogbia ? 

cmq tra cartellino e ingaggio ci verrebbe a costare un botto di soldi, non so se sia il caso....


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (19 Giugno 2015)

35 milioni di cartellino e 4 di ingaggio...
Va beh che abbiamo soldi da buttare (li abbiamo?), ma se questo non è Fabregas è un'operazione folle.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Ma veramente sono allo stesso ristorante ? e magari funziona come agli esami universitari ? ora stanno ascoltando i dirigenti sfinteristi, poi una volta finito quest'ultimi se ne vanno mentre i nostri si alzano e vanno a sedersi al tavolo del presidente e dell'agente per essere a loro volta ascoltati


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Ma che ci stanno a fare nello stesso posto? Che scenette! Vada come vada l'Inter sta spendendo,alla faccia dei poveracci! E Galliani ancora una volta si dimostra inadatto,pure col cash. Questo modo di portare avanti gli affari ha stancato:tutti sanno dov'è ogni santo minuto e possono anticipare bellamente le nostre mosse,e noi restiamo con un pugno di mosche!


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Ma con questa offerta dovremmo spaccare di brutto, allora. Offriamo di più sia al Monaco sia al giocatore, la nostra superiorità economica si fa sentire , Kondogbia avrà trovato un semplice accordo verbale con i nerazzurri, ma non può non essere in vantaggio il Milan, data la situazione e le offerte


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Ma si e' vista mai una cosa del genere?allucinante


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

una cosa è certa, il procuratore di kondo non so chi sia, ma ha un futuro assicurato al posto di raiola.....
le doti di kondogbia non si discutono, ma da qui a pagarlo oltre 3 di ingaggio ce ne vuole eh, ha solo 22 anni....
marchisio ha rinnovato da poco a 3.5, vidal ne prende 4, pogba 4.5......
qui finisce che strappa un quinquennale da 6 milioni e diventa il calciatore più pagato in italia


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Al di là di tutto, Galliani si sta rivelando scarso pure con i soldi...non riesce a strappare un giocatore dall'inter.Sta facendo una fatica bestia.
Incapace.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Giugno 2015)

Però....io già me li vedo....tavolo al ristorante....il "kokko" al centro....e il condom da una parte e l accattone dall altra....: "dai vieni da noi!!!"...."no,vieni dai prescritti"!!!!! 
Una barzelletta!!!


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



una roba davvero penosa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Se fosse davvero così allora non dovrebbe minimamente pensarci. Comunque questo è uno sgarbo gigante da parte dell'Inter, fossi in Galliani per orgoglio cercherei di ostacolare la prossima trattativa dei piangina.

Ma poi è una scena comica e surreale. Quindi l'agente di Kondogbia che fa? Mangia su più tavoli? Due primi al tavolo di Galliani e Due secondi al tavolo di Fassone?


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io in tutto questo non riesco a capire quale sia il ruolo della Doyen, e in particolare quanta influenza possa avere.
> E' un giocatore della loro scuderia, come è possibile che possa scegliere l'inter?
> Capirei Real o Barcellona, tanto tanto l'Arsenal, ma l'inter....
> Di certo c'è che, se galliani fallisse anche questa, dovrebbe dimettersi e nascondersi il più lontano possibile. Tutte cose che ovviamente non farà mai....



Oggi ho letto che nell'incontro dell'altra sera la Doyen avrebbe veduto il cartellino al Monaco per 30 mln...motivo per cui loro ne chiedono non meno di 35.
Alla fine è proprio questo che mi preoccupa...che noi DOBBIAMO comprare Kondogbia perchè Doyen DEVE far rientrare il Monaco dei soldi di acquisto del cartellino. In pratica loro hanno dato i soldi a Mr. Bee che li ha dati (o meglio li darà) al Milan, che va dai giocatori Doyen e li acquista facendoli rientrare sia dell'investimento iniziale sul calciatore sia dei soldi immessi nel Milan tramite Mr. Bee...


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma che ci stanno a fare nello stesso posto? Che scenette! Vada come vada l'Inter sta spendendo,alla faccia dei poveracci! E Galliani ancora una volta si dimostra inadatto,pure col cash. Questo modo di portare avanti gli affari ha stancato:tutti sanno dov'è ogni santo minuto e possono anticipare bellamente le nostre mosse,e noi restiamo con un pugno di mosche!



Scusa non vedi la nettissima differenza delle offerte del Milan rispetto a quelle che può permettersi L'Inter?!?


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma veramente sono allo stesso ristorante ? e magari funziona come agli esami universitari ? ora stanno ascoltando i dirigenti sfinteristi, poi una volta finito quest'ultimi se ne vanno mentre i nostri si alzano e vanno a sedersi al tavolo del presidente e dell'agente per essere a loro volta ascoltati



Per me hanno in mano i biglietti numerati del supermercato per il turno.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> una cosa è certa, il procuratore di kondo non so chi sia, ma ha un futuro assicurato al posto di raiola.....
> le doti di kondogbia non si discutono, ma da qui a pagarlo oltre 3 di ingaggio ce ne vuole eh, ha solo 22 anni....
> marchisio ha rinnovato da poco a 3.5, vidal ne prende 4, pogba 4.5......
> qui finisce che strappa un quinquennale da 6 milioni e diventa il calciatore più pagato in italia



Vabbè a prendere per il naso il gallo non ci vuole una scienza.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Fosse così non si capisce di che parlino ancora... almeno che Kondo non stia illustrando quanto sia affascinante e convincente la voce del ciuffo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Milan ed Inter due nobili decadute che si fanno la guerra. Che pena.


----------



## Fabregas (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Ma che è sta pagliacciata? Ma dite davvero?
Ma la dignità dov'è? Trattati come stracci... 
Verso Ausilio: "Voi offrite 3,6M?Ok" 
Si gira verso Galliani: "Voi invece 4?"


----------



## Dany20 (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *


Scene mai sentite.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *


 se non accetta questa proposta entro le 00.00"lasciamo perdereve chiaro che non vuolecvenire.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Comunque si dice "si spende tanto per il cartellino per non pagare tanto lo stipendio". Qui tra cartellino ed ingaggio andiamo su cifre folli su un giocatore che non ha ancora dimostrato niente.

E pensare che Strootman un paio di anni fa è stato venduto a 20 mln con un ingaggio molto basso


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, siamo dei polli. Questa situazione è ridicola e di situazioni ridicole ne abbiamo viste molte noi ma questa è assurda.



ridicola non lo so, sicuramente è divertente il pensiero, immaginare la situazione in quel ristorante.

in tutti i casi sono dei fenomeni i suoi procuratori, sono riusciti a fiutare che mettere l'inter contro il milan avrebbe significato SANGUE.
con chiunque altro nessuno dei 2 avrebbe lottato fino allo stremo dell'ultimo euro, ma qui ne va della faccia e della reputazione, chiunque perda questa asta fa una figuraccia agli occhi dei propri tifosi e anche a quelli di tutti gli altri sportivi.

non posso fare altro che complimentarmi con i suoi procuratori.
sicuramente voi una tiratina di orecchie ve la meritate, eravate in vantaggio, dovevate chiudere prima, ma a questo punto io non ho più la sicurezza che avreste potuto farlo.....se i suoi procuratori avevano già deciso da un po di orchestrare questo teatrino, eravate condannati in partenza a doverci partecipare.

tifo per voi, speriamo bene


----------



## Litte2307 (19 Giugno 2015)

Galliani è sempre incapace e scarso, poi però ad un certo punto se compra qualcuno, come potrebbe accadere stasera con Kondo, diventa all'improvviso il grande condor. Ahh


----------



## Ciora (19 Giugno 2015)

Una cosa è certa: da ora in avanti guerra al rialzo su tutti gli obbiettivi dell'inter. Vogliamo Mr Bee in campo.


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2015)

E comunque concordo...se è vero che abbiamo i soldi e SE POSSIAMO DIROTTARLI DOVE VOGLIAMO NOI stasera offrirei 20 mln all'OM per Imbula...e 500k in più di stipendio all'anno al giocatore. Dicendo "prendere o lasciare...domattina siamo lì"


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Altro che Di Marzio interista e giornalaio, anche a sto giro ha dato le piste a tutti.

Comunque, situazione surreale al limite dell'imbarazzo


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Oggi ho letto che nell'incontro dell'altra sera la Doyen avrebbe veduto il cartellino al Monaco per 30 mln...motivo per cui loro ne chiedono non meno di 35.
> Alla fine è proprio questo che mi preoccupa...che noi DOBBIAMO comprare Kondogbia perchè Doyen DEVE far rientrare il Monaco dei soldi di acquisto del cartellino. In pratica loro hanno dato i soldi a Mr. Bee che li ha dati (o meglio li darà) al Milan, che va dai giocatori Doyen e li acquista facendoli rientrare sia dell'investimento iniziale sul calciatore sia dei soldi immessi nel Milan tramite Mr. Bee...


Fosse vero, sarebbe un pessimo affare.
Di certo, la Doyen per noi si sta rivelando un partner utile, ma non un asso nella manica, nè una preziosa risorsa come ci si poteva augurare. A questo punto sarebbe da sfruttare solo per lo scouting sui giovanissimi talenti in giro per il Mondo.
Tornando a Kondogbia, non fosse per il fatto che galliani conosce 3 giocatori in croce, e probabilmente come alternativa andrebbe su Baselli o al massimo Imbula (basti vedere Jovetic, Salah e Gameiro come alternative ad Ibra), a 35 milioni lo lascerei perdere...


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Inter ferma a 3,6 (questa mattina) ma che potrebbe presto rilanciare, proprio a cena questa sera: per poi chiudere con il Monaco. Nel pomeriggio Kondogbia aveva accettato l'Inter, con uno scambio di documenti che sembrava destinato a concretizzarsi. Ed invece, Milan che non ha mollato e anzi, via di rilanci: e derby di mercato infuocato*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> no ma questa situazione è al limite del surreale.....
> cioè davvero sono tutti nello stesso ristorante a fare praticamente un asta dal vivo con tutti i presenti?
> fosse così, io non ricordo un precedente simile, voi?
> 
> ...


quanto vi invidio voi avete gente seria in societa' .


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



Perdere il duello contro Real,Barça,Bayern,ecc. ci sta,non abbiamo ancora l'appeal delle superpotenze.
Farselo fregare dall'Inter,però,sarebbe assolutamente inaccettabile. Qualora dovesse succedere,esigerei il licenziamento di Galliani.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Vabbè a prendere per il naso il gallo non ci vuole una scienza.



cmq io non capisco, su telelombardia sento che l'indonesiana è vicina a chiudere per imbulata, ma che ci fanno a monaco?
cioè volete dirmi che hanno i soldi per prenderli entrambi? ma chi ci crede dai!

io non ci capisco più nulla, è da 10 giorni che sembra che il milan è tornato milionario come un tempo e che l'indonesiana è tornata un circo come sempre.....ora invece sembra quasi si siano capovolti i ruoli, non comprendo davvero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io in tutto questo non riesco a capire quale sia il ruolo della Doyen, e in particolare quanta influenza possa avere.
> E' un giocatore della loro scuderia, come è possibile che possa scegliere l'inter?
> Capirei Real o Barcellona, tanto tanto l'Arsenal, ma l'inter....
> Di certo c'è che, se galliani fallisse anche questa, dovrebbe dimettersi e nascondersi il più lontano possibile. Tutte cose che ovviamente non farà mai....


come ha detto giorni fail giocatore non e' piu nella scuderia doyes.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



L'unica consolazione è il sapere che non siamo gli unici a portare avanti trattive a suon di cene


----------



## gabuz (19 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Inter si trovano a Montecarlo, allo stesso ristorante, per Kondogbia. Per il Milan sono presenti Galliani e Lucas. Per l'Inter Ausilio e Fassone che in questo momento sono seduti con il vice presidente del Monaco e con l'agente del giocatore. Il Milan ha offerto al giocatore 4 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus. L'Inter 3,6 milioni di euro. *



*Sky sostiene che oggi pomeriggio l'Inter ha ricevuto il "si" dal giocatore. Galliani partendo per Monaco ha riaperto la trattativa*


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Galliani è sempre incapace e scarso, poi però ad un certo punto se compra qualcuno, come potrebbe accadere stasera con Kondo, diventa all'improvviso il grande condor. Ahh



Grande condor cosa? Ma ci rendiamo conto in che situazione ci ha messo? Siamo a rilanciare allo stesso tavolo. Situazione grottesca.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Altro che Di Marzio interista e giornalaio, anche a sto giro ha dato le piste a tutti.
> 
> Comunque, situazione surreale al limite dell'imbarazzo



Qui ci vuole un colpo di genio del Condor. Altro che clausola e bonus, qui Galliani dovrebbe mettere un lassativo nel bicchiere di Ausilio.




gabuz ha scritto:


> *Sky sostiene che oggi pomeriggio l'Inter ha ricevuto il "si" dal giocatore. Galliani partendo per Monaco ha riaperto la trattativa*


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inter ferma a 3,6 (questa mattina) ma che potrebbe presto rilanciare, proprio a cena questa sera: per poi chiudere con il Monaco. Nel pomeriggio Kondogbia aveva accettato l'Inter, con uno scambio di documenti che sembrava destinato a concretizzarsi. Ed invece, Milan che non ha mollato e anzi, via di rilanci: e derby di mercato infuocato*



Cioe' l'inter e' in vantaggio in poche parole.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inter ferma a 3,6 (questa mattina) ma che potrebbe presto rilanciare, proprio a cena questa sera: per poi chiudere con il Monaco. Nel pomeriggio Kondogbia aveva accettato l'Inter, con uno scambio di documenti che sembrava destinato a concretizzarsi. Ed invece, Milan che non ha mollato e anzi, via di rilanci: e derby di mercato infuocato*



Galliani fino ad ora dove è stato? Davvero un incapace.

Comunque, avessimo almeno il sostituto pronto.. uno bravo se non prende un giocatore, subito dopo ha già il sostituto. Invece anche Imbula è dell'Inter.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> cmq io non capisco, su telelombardia sento che l'indonesiana è vicina a chiudere per imbulata, ma che ci fanno a monaco?
> cioè volete dirmi che hanno i soldi per prenderli entrambi? ma chi ci crede dai!
> 
> io non ci capisco più nulla, è da 10 giorni che sembra che il milan è tornato milionario come un tempo e che l'indonesiana è tornata un circo come sempre.....ora invece sembra quasi si siano capovolti i ruoli, non comprendo davvero.



Io ci ho rinunciato a capire.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2015)

"Vedrete Galliani con i soldi che squadrone fa" cit


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Sky sostiene che oggi pomeriggio l'Inter ha ricevuto il "si" dal giocatore. Galliani partendo per Monaco ha riaperto la trattativa*



Si sa se hanno anche l'accordo con il Monaco ?


----------



## sabato (19 Giugno 2015)

Alzassero di più l'asta e glielo lasciassero.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Sky sostiene che oggi pomeriggio l'Inter ha ricevuto il "si" dal giocatore. Galliani partendo per Monaco ha riaperto la trattativa*



...ha riaperto la trattativa offrendo di più eppure siamo ancora a nulla.


----------



## demonark (19 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> quanto vi invidio voi avete gente seria in societa' .



no maggie, noi abbiamo un progetto serio che è partito molti anni fa, e ora abbiamo la tranquillità di ragionare con calma sul mercato, oltre a un buon portafoglio , che è sempre bene avere.

marotta e paratici combinarono casini anche loro quando arrivarono al primo anno a luglio inoltrato e dovettero fare mercato in fretta e rispettando aspettative molto alte.

voi siete in una situazione paradossale perchè avete il denaro, ma venite da anni mediocri e i calciatori sul mercato che accettano un club senza coppe sono pochi, è normale che siate in difficoltà.
su galliani non mi esprimo, non mi piace giudicare i dirigenti degli altri, solo quelli dell'indonesiana mi piace perculare


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Sky sostiene che oggi pomeriggio l'Inter ha ricevuto il "si" dal giocatore. Galliani partendo per Monaco ha riaperto la trattativa*



Se vogliamo tornare in alto,non possiamo andare in giro con Galliani..se fa fatica con l'Inter. Non oso immaginare quando dovrai strappare giocatori al Real e top club


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Galliani fino ad ora dove è stato? Davvero un incapace.
> 
> Comunque, avessimo almeno il sostituto pronto.. uno bravo se non prende un giocatore, subito dopo ha già il sostituto. Invece anche Imbula è dell'Inter.


Questa è la conseguenza di avere un unico uomo che si occupa di tutto il mercato.
Meno male che la Doyen era il nostro ds rotfl... I migliori ds della via Lattea


----------

